# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 15



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home girls  Love and luck to all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm first!!  Doing my VAT return so can't chat now but will come back later!

Sx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Not fair!!!    How come I'm never first!!  


Awww Samia, I'm modding while Dakota is off line for a bit. I'll try and give you a heads up next time 
Maz x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just bookmarking! 

Laura Lou


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm the winner on the birth of baby Ellis, what's my prize Liz?

Had my scan today, cyst is smaller but still there gotta have another scan Day 2, so my holiday dates are wrong     and now I have to face a 'NO' when I ask for time off for my scan later this week     , the only reason I didn't tell them at work is that I did for the first 4 cycles and kept getting passed over for promotion, guess what two jobs are on the cards now!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Jack - I think your prize should be honorary auntie to Ellis   which means that you'll be available for babysitting duties at any time - does that sound good?
  

Well let me have a think about it and get back to you - we still owe Sarah a bottle from being closest guess for Keira.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that that cyst continues to decrease in size so the stimms can get going.

Can't remember the other posts as they are now on the old QM's thread - sorry  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds fantastic Liz, thanks for your good wishes, need them, my boss goes on Maternity leave in 5 weeks so no more holidays fo rme for a while.

How baby Ellis?


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

I keep reading all your posts but its so hard to keep up with everyone.  

I have my first appointment this Wednesday which in a way I'm really looking forward to - as it gets the ball rolling. But on the other hand I'm really nervous about it all. This is it. The beginning of a long journey. I'm so glad this site exists, it has been so helpful already.
Hope you ladies are all ok
Scaruh xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Liz - Ellis is ruddy gorgeous!!! Even if he has been tangoed in the photos!  Hope he isn't keeping you awake too much?!? My friend always tells me the first 3 months are the first & noone can prepare you for them....is it like that??

Samia - hope you're okay and the monster in law hasn't been sticking her oar in again

Sarah - How's the kitchen? All finished? What's happening with you next?

Scaruh - yes it is a scary and sometime long journey but its good to be in it (I think?!?!)

Molly - welcome to the thread - I second what Sarah says - try not to obsess over things too much (easier said than done I know  ) and definitely definitely try to do something to keep your life on an even keel

Pinpin - glad you had a good time skiing, sounds like perfect weather but really...of all the places in all the world for that woman to be oooh  someone up there has a weird sense of humour!

Didi - how are you doing? Are you holding up okay?? Still got everything crossed for you  

A-M - how did you do??

Jack - sorry your annoying cyst is still there, work can be soooo frustrating when it comes to timings, etc. I didn't really have a boss on my last cycle so could go for my appts as & when but now I do so I have to think about better excuses etc. Will you ask the doc to sign you off for EC, etc?

As for me I am now on day 3 of D/R but I think I had the symptoms before I started  - all Friday & Saturday I seemed to have lost my memory & starting sentences & forgetting what I'm saying, walking into rooms / down stairs & forgetting what I went in there for etc - I mean I normally a bit like that anyway but I was really bad & it gets quite frustrating!! That seems to have gone now though so no exciting SE's to report so far! DH is doing my injections so it makes it easier for me as I don't need to worry & can just sit there & be stabbed 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Wombly x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I can barely believe what I am about to write...

            ... I GOT A BFP!!!!!!  I'm pregnant!!!!  OMG! OMG! OMG!  I'm completely over the moon!!

Did the test first thing this morning (05.30) and started crying with what I thought was a negative when a line started developing and made a nice clear '+', so of course I started to cry some more at this point!!!!

Just can't thank you enough for our help and support over the last few weeks, you've all been such towers of strength and I'm no sure I would have got through this without you.  Just taking it easy now with my feet up on sofa an all eyes on the early scan in 3 weeks time.

Liz - Ellis is beautiful, hope you're enjoying every second of being a Mum.

Didi - Hope you're still taking things nice and easy.

Wombly - good luck with your cycle.

Jack - sorry to hear about your cyst, hope your work is okay with the change of holiday dates!

Hi to everyone else.  Take care.


AM


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Maz  

And a big Yipee for AM and dh well done hun and wishing you both a very happy and healthy pregnancy     

Hello girlies hope you're all doing fine  

Sam   

Off to watch The Great Sperm Race on channel 4


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Anne Marie,

OMG OMG OMG


That is the most fab news AM . Yippeeeeee     

That has totally made my evening.   


Rest up, take it easy and celebrate. Such brill news

Jack, I really hope you can swing new dates- if not make an excuse like a dental appt.

Liz, hows life as a new Mummy? Tiring but amazing I bet

Wombly, thinking of you at the moment and hope downregging goes really quickly

Sam, not long now until your 13 week scan.

Sarah and Pin Pin good luck for 1st april appts next week

C how is mat leave? I will definately meet for coffee. I will PM you


As for me. I have had really bad cramping since yesterday. Not like AF, very localised, very painful and worse when I get up after lying down. Anyway, hoping its a good thing- would rather feel something than nothing. I am back at work tomorrow. 

Love to everyone else

Will do proper post soon

didi
xx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
I'm sorry to be away so long. I'm very behind with where you all are but I wanted to send my love and best wishes to you all. I know lots of you are making progress with appointments and treatment. A-M, I just read about your positive result. That is amazing - congratulations. And of course Liz - Ellis looks so beautiful. The biggest congratulations to you and keith.

I haven't been online because of some horrible news for us. Sadly we lost our baby last week. You'll probably remember we had our private 10 week scan booked for Tuesday and when we went, we found that the baby had died and that we'd experienced a missed miscarriage. I can't describe how upset we are. We had the unenviable job of choosing what to do between letting nature take its course with a risk of infection or surgical removal. In the end we opted for surgery last Thursday. So for us it is over for now. I will probably be a little bit quiet for a while, but know that I'm thinking of you all and keeping my fingers crossed for each of you on your journies.

lots of love
Jo
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jo, 


I know we have spoken but I just wanted to say that I will be here, as will all of us, when you are ready.

I gave up along time ago trying to make sense of the world and why these things happen- it just makes no sense at all. I promise you, in time, you will heal. I am so so sorry for both of you and your loss. Make sure you take this time to heal and I promise you, you will get the baby you both so deserve.

Don't feel this forum is for good news. It is to share your thoughts, however dark they may be.

I went to mass last night, something I haven't done since I got married and said a little prayer. 

Love and hugs and thinking of you

Didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Jo words fail me    I'm so so sorry    Been there myself and I know how you feel    Sending you and dh a big big   and please don't hesitate to come on here no matter what your feelings are hun  

Hello everybody  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jo- just logged on & saw your news - I am so sad for you & your DH     it sounds just awful and so cruel - as the others said we are here whenever you need us

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jo - don't go too quiet 'cos we're here for the good and the bad and we need to know you're OK.    (that's supposed to be a squeezy hug not a romantic smooch by the way?!)

Didi - how's the 2ww going?  You going bonkers yet?  Hope you're nice and relaxed and being pampered?

AM - massive congratulations.  You must be over the moon.

Scaruh - good luck for tomorrow

Wombly - welcome to the scatty world!  I often have 15 conversations going on at once 'cos I'm in the middle of one chat and then think of something else I want to say, then forget what I was originally saying and go on to a 3rd and then remember what I was first saying and so it goes on...!   Hope the rest of your downregging goes without a hitch.  

Sam - how are you feeling?  Is Aaliyah looking forward to another bro or sis or doesn't she know yet?

Jack - hope that pesky cyst disappears,  your boss has a personality transplant and becomes lovely and you get that promotion.

LauraLou - so sorry to hear about your job situation.  Hopefully you got a nice pay off and the job you will find will be much better than your old one with great maternity pay!!

Pinpin - glad your ski holiday was fab.  That lady was sent to test you!  I try not to be too jealous of other people as it makes me feel mean and doesn't do me any good.  I bet you were lovely to her and she wouldn't have known that you were upset?  It'll be your turn soon - maybe it was a sign that you'll have quintuplets?!!

Clarabel - hope you're enjoying your maternity leave.  I've put Hilary on hold for a bit trying to save some pennies until we know what our next steps are - when I go back to her though I will definitely let you know and meet up for a coffee (or to meet your baby perhaps?!!)

Liz - how's motherhood?  You doing lots of coffee mornings with the NCT girls?!  Can't wait to meet little Ellis!

JustP - you still lurking?  Pop in and say hi.

As for me, the tiler is doing our floor and will be finished by Friday - hoorah!  Working and keeping Basil fed and entertained when he's not allowed in the kitchen is proving to be very difficult but the end is nigh!  This week Basil has mostly been eating three mobile phone chargers (you'd think I'd learn wouldn't you?!), my lovely Gap top, my bedspread, a corner of my carpet and a slipper!  However he is also keeping my lap warm as we speak so it's not all bad dog!!

I have had a ring round some friends and managed to get ourselves invited round for dinner every night until Saturday when hopefully we can get back in our kitchen!  I might turn up with some washing while I'm there!  Aren't I cheeky? 

Anyway girls, I must get on.

Lots of love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jo -     - I can't begin to imagine how you and dh must be feeling right now. Lots of hugs, love and future babydust your way. Your journey hasn't ended, it's just an awful setback along the way. Guess you will need proper grieving time before you decide where to go from here.

Didi - Hope the cramps you're experiencing is all positive stuff - how exciting. Tell me, how do u keep relaxed during this time, do u keep yourself busy so you're distracted?

AM - I am so pleased to here you got your BFP !!! Especially after all that negatively the day before! I kept checking yesterday during the day and immediately thought the worst when I couldn't see you post but when I did it immediatly made my evening. All the best to you and make sure u take it easy!

Wombly - How's downregging going? Is it all going to plan? I start sniffing Suprecur as of this Saturday and this is my first go so not sure what I am to expect on the side-effect score. The anticipation of starting this treatment properly is killing me, If I eat anymore dark choc hobnobs I am sure to turn into one. Can't beleive I have not turned into a whale but have stayed below the 9st mark thus far. I'm sure al that will change if I get a positive result.

Quick question to anyone who can answer this, I start stimming 8th April and go spain on 10th - will I be allowed to sunbathe do u think??

Sam - How's the pregnancy going? Hope i's coming along nicely and you're not suffering much with sickness.

Jack - Hope you still get the go ahead for treatment. Naughty cyst! I have PCOS so they stuck m on microgynon to reduce th risk of getting one before the treatment amongst other things. I too worry about work and whether I would still be considered for promotion, I hope they see sense for you!!

Pinpin - Sounds like skiing was good. I had to laugh about the lady. It's same when I go food shopping - I must happen to go the very second all mothers with babies or all the pregnant women in my town do their shopping, It's like they are down every aisle and there's no escaping them, I'm not being mean, I'm not selfish and I am happy for them - it's just so ironic they are all there when I am struggling to bad to get one and there they all are just popping them out. i think its a good sign for you though, almost like a premonition maybe?

Thinking about acupuncture on the day of ET - I know you all use hilary - how much does she charge, as thre is also a lady in Cobham who specialises in acupuncture called janetta so not sure who to use.

Liz - little Ellis is just gorg!! How are his sleeping patterns going, have they improved somewhat yet? Bet it's all worth it though.

Sarah - you should really consider yourself lucky it has been the chargers and not the phones themselves. I remember when Sadie was a pup we must have had 5 mobiles phones eaten and boy aren't they costly!! thank God she grew outta that, lol! Bet you can't wait to have that kitchen and I'm sure it won't be long.

Hope to hear from all soon and sorry to anyone I've forgotten 

Feline xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Jo I'm so sorry to read your news my heart goes out to you and as the girls said if you need anything


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm forever blowing bubbles.... (to people who have posted on Part 15 'cos I couldn't be bothered to go and find Part 14!!).

Night night!

Sarah x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning

Jo - I PMed you yesterday night. I'm sending you some more   . I'm thinking of you lots and hope the sadness fades soon to be replaced by new hope soon.  

Sarah - how's the crashing at friends going? are you taking Basil with you when you go there so he can chew their phone chargers too?  

A-M - Congratulations on your brilliant news, you must be delighted. Enjoy and I wish you a healthy pregnancy  

Didi - how are you doing?  I'm loving that shilled attitude you have, you should give us all lessons of how to cope with the 2WW.  Sending you so much    . Sending you lots and lots     for these little beanies to snuggle in for the next 9 months.

Tanya & Liz - how are you doing with Jessica & with Ellis?

Samia - how are you feeling about 1/ the scan on 21st and 2/ going back to work the  following day?  

Feline - sorry hun I don't know whether you will still be allowed to sunbath as i've not had treatment yet but i'm sure someone else will be able to answer.  I now one thing is that you will be allowed to have a fantastic time !  

Wombly - how is the DR going?  I couldn't help but   when i read your story with DH wanting EC to be postponed so he could attend a meeting!  .  Mine has kept the 1st of april free in his diary however has asked several times if i could confirm the time and date as there were potential meetings that day but he was refusing them all of course!  

Jack - glad the cyst has shrunk a bit and I hope you can start anyway. fingers crossed for you hun  

Laura - i'm sorry about the job, I hope something comes up soon and you're not too bored.  

Clarabel - how's maternity leave then?  Has your mum gone home to France and now I guess you have your feet up all day ?  

Justp - I hope you're well and mastering the chilled zen attitude we know you to be the expert of 

I'm having a busy week at work that's my punishment for being off skiing last week    
Has anyone been to Alforno in Wimbledon? DH and I are going there on thursday night with some friends to say farewell to a friend's husband who is going home to Brazil as he has got a new wonderful job there...

I hope you all have a good day - kisses to all  

Pinpin xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Me, no longer chilled. Back at work and very stressed. Clients just arent paying on time and the impact that has , when you have 6 staff is immense.

DH is very mad with me and wants me to go part time but I can't see how that's possible.

All symptons such as sore boobs and exhaustion are disappearing and now I am just in a foul mood.

We simply can't afford any more treatment and by the time the recession lifts I will be too old.

Now just have PMT symptoms and ****** off with the world - expecting period at any minute

Feeling very fed up and just cry all the time.

God, I have to snap out of this, I am like suicide Annie.

Sorry to be so miserable

didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - I've pm'd you and you'd better have left your desk and be doing something relaxing and spirit lifting by now or else you're in trouble!!!

Forget the money - go and buy a lottery ticket!

Sxxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for my earlier rant!  Dont know what came over me. Had some lunch and was right as reign again!! most peculiar

didi


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Feline - I go to Janetta in Cobham for accup, I can really recommend her. I'm going this evening actually. I've been seeing her for a few months now. She will only tell you to come when she thinks it is necessary and you really feel that she is genuinely interested in helping you and not just in it for the money. I feel so much better since I started seeing her. I'm dealing with the monthly disappointment a lot better. She is a nutritionist also and is really encouraging me to improve my diet. She has given me lots of advice on all areas of fertility too, questions I would love to ask the specialist but cant and even given advice to help DH improve his sperm. 

I have my colpolscopy appointment tomorrow. I called the unit and got it brought forward (which was really good of them), so hopefully I will have all the investigations cleared up before my appointment in QM's on the 28th of April. I called QM's to ask if I would be seeing the nurse or the doctor and was told I would be seeing the doctor, hopefully I have skipped the nurse appointment. The doctor I'll be seeing is Mr Kalu, has anyone here seen him?


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Had our first appointment today which went as bad as it possibly could. Basically our doctor had made a referral for someone who has a very similar name to mine and were the wrong people, in the wrong place with the wrong problem and it was all just WRONG! I was so upset, but managed to get something sorted so we met with the head of ACU who is going to try his best to get us a proper first appointment. He was lovely and very understanding that it really wasn't our fault. Just when we thought we were starting our journey we've had a setback at the first hurdle. Aargh.

Sorry - had to get that off my chest and have a rant. 

Hope you're all ok
xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just popped on briefly to say I started stimms tonight        , gotta go relax with the apprentice, catch up later in the week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

AM congrats on your BFP    

Jack Good luck stimming I'm trying to watch the appentice and post 

Scaruh I'm sorry it went wrong today, I hope the next time goes smoothly  

Molly Good luck with your colpolscopy app I hope every thing comes back clear and good luck for your app at QM  

Didi Glad you are feeling better    

Sarah I hope Basil is keeping well

Liz I hope you and Ellis are well 

Pinpin I hope you had a great time skiing

Wombly I hope DR is going well  

Sam How are you doing?

Jo    Thinking of you xx

Hi to everyone I was planning on writing more but Jess is starting to grizzle and DH is starting to panic 

Jessica had her Christening on Sunday we all had a lovely day 

Love to all

Tanya


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack

glad you are on stimms - will be thinking of you over next few weeks

didi
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry I’ve not posted much – I’m struggling to find time to at the moment

Jo – oh god I’m so sorry to read your devastating news! What a horrible, horrible way to find out. I feel so sad for you and DH and as the others have said, you know that we are all here for you.  

Wombly – loads of luck with this cycle. How’s the downregging going?

Didi – not much longer to go now – how are you feeling, my lovely? I can relate to the total frustration with slow or non-paying clients and I hope they realise what they are doing to your business and cough up soon!

AM – wow! Huge congratulations on your BFP! Has is sunk in yet?

Sarah – that’s so funny about Basil – well funny for me as it’s not my house he’s eating his way through

Molly – hope today’s appointment went well.

Scaruh – please don’t feel too disheartened about today’s appointment as at least they are now on the case and hopefully another appointment and plan of action will be sorted quickly

Jack – yay well done on starting stimms – loads of luck!

Tanya – aw bless Jessica having her christening. Have you got any pics?

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed – sorry to be a bit rubbish but I need sleep!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for your words of support, I'm feeling much better about things. x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Liz, can't blame you for lack of posting!! you're still doing a lot better than me even with a new born to look after!  

Jack, so glad to hear you've been able to start stimms, sending you loads of   

Scaruh, can't believe the mixed up over your appt. There's always so much anticipation before an appt, I can well imagine how disappointed and down you must have felt. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better now.  

Molly09, hope everything went well with the colpolscopy today and you'll be able to start tx soon  

AM, many congratulations on your BFP!!  

Pinpin, sounds like you had a fab time skiing! Hope you're still enjoying that chilled holiday feeling  

Didi, lovely to bump into you today. I know it's easier said than done, but try relax as much as possible. I hope acu helped a little  

Wombly, hope all ok with d/r so far  

Jo, you know I'm thinking of you  

Sarah, how's the kitchen looking? is there anything left in the house for Basil to chew?   

Sam, hope you're feeling well? and looking after the girls as well as being pregnant is not too tough?! and you're planning to go back to work.. OMG how do you do it all?! 

 to everyone I've missed. Hope you're all doing great

I've had a busy few days but I am now planning some serious pampering and rest before it's all too late  

Cx


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I had my colposcopy yesterday. I went pretty good. She said there was only a small area of bad cells and the rest looked very healthy. She didnt treat the area yesterday as she said it was not big enough to treat, so she took a biopsy and the results will be back in 3 weeks (fingers crossed), a week before my appointment in QM's. She said that if the results come back that I should be treated then I can still get this treatment when I am pregnant and she is going to put that in her letter in 3 weeks. She thinks that it shouldnt hold up any treatment I might get at QM's. Hopefully QM's will share her view.


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Its been ages since I've posted on here and I've just spent ages catching up with everyone's news!

jackeen - I started stimming on Wednesday as well after my scan at QM! I had my first D/R scan and thank goodness, everything was fine so the nurse did my first injection for me.  So glad I have D/R'd ok, I would be so gutted to have to stop treatment now!

So now I have to continue with these injections and am looking forward to my scan on Monday 1 April - I'm nervous though!! 

I hope everyone is doing well, sending lots of   to you all!! xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Didi, it's so nice to be optimistic again, these two weeks are my happiest ones throughout the year.  Hope you're well hun 

Toffeecat, how are you doing with stimming?, me too, got my scan on Monday.

Scaruh, my god, that's awful you poor thing, when will they see you next?

AM, Have I said congratulations yet, fantastic new hun   , take care and try to enjoy this wonderful news, have you bought your book yet and been browsing in Mothercare yet?

Jo, hope you're okay. 

Liz, how you doing, caught up on any sleep yet?


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, just a quick one this morning as about to go out but thought I'd just mention today is my frist day of downregging with the nasal spray, yay  

Glad it's all finally beginning and just hope I respond well. The countdown begins!!

Hope you are all ok and have some great plans for the weekend xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

This is a very rapid message to say hi, how are you all and to stop us falling off the first page!!...

Feline, how's the sniffing going?  Congrats on getting going. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Jack, hope the scan goes fab tomorrow.

Toffeecat, hope the stimming is going well?  Good luck for your scan.

Molly, glad the colposcopy wasn't too bad.  Not long now 'til your appt with QM.

Clarabel, hope you've fitted some pampering in this weekend?  

Didi, how you holding up?  Full of PMA I hope?

Scaruh, hope they manage to get you in soon (and give you lots of free treatment for your trouble?!!)

Wombly, hope the downregging is easy with no symptoms?

Pinpin, bonsoir!

Tanya, where are the Christening pics?

Jo, great big hugs.  Hope you're OK?

Liz, how's Ellis?

Hi to everyone else - I'm not asleep with my eyes open - sorry for the lack of personals!

Nothing new from me - yet another kitchen weekend and Basil is still a bugger!  New bra and converse shoe ripped to shreds this weekend!!  Bless him!

Night night girls.  Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I have done 2 early tests and they were both negative.

I am not expecting any change because the very strong pregnancy symptoms I had have now disappeared.( frequent rination,sore boobs, exhaustion)

Its the end of the road for us . We are going to see Dr Kalu but dont hold out any hope on answers. Simple fact is after 9 postive pregnancy tests b4 embarking on IVF no one has given us any reason other than hypothyroidism,as to why I cant stay pregnant. Some, iget a positive which ends after a day, others have gone to 6 weeks. Both Steve and I feel that something goes wrong at about 10 days post ovulation/conception and I don't seem to have the hormones to sustain the pregnancy.

We tried to get in to see lesley Reagan some time ago and the waiting list was 18 months- we don't have this time( as I am running out of eggs) and feel embraking on more expensive IVF for us is futile.

I am going to disappear for a while but will be keeping an eye out to see how you are all doing.

We are going to pursue international adoption next year

Love to all didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - I have pm'd you


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Didi - sorry hun  however you have tested early so I will remain with fingers crossed for you that it changes in the next couple of days.

Sarah - good to hear Basil is as distracting as ever!  No SE's of D/R as yet, think I'm on day 7 or 8 so hoping I don't get any at all (not sure if that will happen though!) Still got another 1.5wks till D/R scan

Liz - hope everything is still ticketyboo in your house and you are happuly knackered 

Clarebel - are you now on maternity leave? If so enjoy enjoy & hope you're getting plenty of pampering in 

Feline - how was your first lot of sniffing? Tastes horrible doesn't it!!? I'm doing the injections this time

Toffeecat - good luck with the stimming  when is your next scan?

Molly - glad your coloscopy was okay and - good luck for your results 

Better go girls - hi to everyone I missed.

Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, I'm so sorry hun, can you go and have a blood test to know for sure what your HCG is doing?, they do them at the Lister, you got embryo's so it's not time to give up yet hun, maybe you need to try another hospital.  You know QMH won't treat me as I cna't stimm with them but I do at the Lister and I can get BFP but not sustain a Pregnancy like you so I'm taking steroids,    I'm so sorry hun.

Had my scan yesterday, just three follicles, I was hoping for four so am a bit worried also got my steroids and steroid card, what a shock, didn't realise it was such a big deal to take steroids!  I've started decorating, Sarah you're a bad influence, my beautiful sash windows with 12 panes of glass are a nightmare to paint!

Hi Liz, Sarah, Scaruh, Samia, Feline, toffecat, A-M, Molly, Clarabel, Womy, Tanya, Jo


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Didi, I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully as Wombly said though, things will turn around when you test again.  

Jackeen/Wombly/Sarah - the stimmings going ok but the injections hurt! Not so mucht eh actual prick but I get a horrible buring sensation as the liquid's being injected. Not sure how common that is but I have to say, I really do not look forward to 9pm every evening!!  

I have my scan tomorrow and am praying  for good news! I haven't really had many side effects except for headaches sometimes and the odd funny feeling in my ovaries.  I hope that doesn't mean the moenopur's not working.  I wil post again and let you know how it goes.  

Does anyone know what happens after the first stimming scan? I don't have enough menopur to last me till my egg collection mext week - when they stop it?

Feline - how is the sniffing going? I have to sniff as well as take injections right now - its tastes so bitter! Good luck with it. x  

Lots of   to everyone, speak to you soon. xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Toffecat, ou can get another prescription if you need to continue stimming and they always have spare Menopur at the hospital in case you need it.  How long have you been stimming for?, myabe they will stop you after this scan if all looks good and then they will give you the trigger shot to bring home and take 12 hours prior to EC, you need to keep it refrigerated 'tho so plan to go home after the scan.
Great you have no side effects, I feel dizzy and a bit tender and I only have three follies


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi jackeen,

I've only been stimming since last wednesday and my egg collection is scheduled for next monday - 6 days time.  Hope all goes well tomorrow - thats the only real way I'll find out whats happenning to my insides I guess! 

The nurse at QM gave me a timetable for my injections which she printed out and the dates on there are only till today.  I guess tomorrow they'll give me more menopur or give me something else. I have no idea - this is my first cycle! x

Three follicles is a lot better than no follicles so its good news in that respect!  I'm sure things will get better by your next scan. x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Clover You'll definately need to get more Menopur tomorrow, it's odd they didn't precribe enough  , you'll find out how you're doing tomorrow, twinges are a good sign.  I'm the same day stimms as you ahd my scan yesterday and the next one's on Friday, good luck with your scan


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Toffeecat - good luck for your scan tomorrow  - I'm sure they'll give you more menopur tomorrow, its probably because its your first one, they did that with me at Woking Nuffield for my first one, just gave me more as and when, maybe they think we'll overdose on it by accident??  

Jackeen - glad you scan was okay - not long for you now  - you just reminded me about having to take the trigger home after final scan. Hmmm didn't think that through when I booked 8am appts so I could go to work straight after.....

Didi - I'm not sure who lesley reagan is but have you had any immunes done? I'm thinking about that as my next step if this one doesn't work...

Feline - how's it going? Any SE's yet? AF has just arrived for me today so only 2 days late but should mean I am hopefully on track for the baseline next week. BTW what time is your appt next week? Mine is at 8am. 

Ha ha - the senior mgmt just announced to my boss that they will be doing a 'crisis' run through on Wed morning 8.30-9am which means we should all have our BCP's (bus. continuuity planning) completed & up to date as we will run through some kind of pretend crisis. He is on holiday next week so its down to me as his 'deputy' to run it, so I had to tell him I have a hosp appt booked that I totally forgot to tell him about! So he's had to brief the other 2 in our team who've never seen a BCP before - glad I managed to get out of that one hee hee 

BTW - for any of you that remember me saying I was setting up a website, it is kind of finished (well, you can order stuff!) so if you know anyone who likes outdoor / country clothes they can buy it here: www.hardwearclothing.co.uk - I know its very basic but I didn't have any money to spend on it  but hopefully that will come in time 

Also - I am eating like a horse today!!!! dolly mixtures, chocolates, etc. Its terrible, I'm hoping its just because my AF arrived and not that I'm going to be like this for the rest of D/R 

anyway - enough of my rabbiting on (can you tell the boss is out this afternoon ) - hello to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Wombly

Lesley Reagan is the expert on recurrent miscarriage based at St Marys Paddington. I had all the tests done at QMH and they put it down to severe hypothyroidism which I am now treated for.

I think its just very bad luck. First the problem was miscarriage- now I can't get pregnant because I have wasted time sorting that problem out and my eggs are now knackered. fact is I didn't meet DH until i was 34 and I wouldn't swap him for anything.

A close friend of mine who has only been married a year was diagnosed with breast cancer yesterday and needs chemo. She hasn't yet had children and hasn't time to freeze her eggs. Kind of puts it in perspective doesn't it? I am going to stop feeling sorry for myself concentrate on the business, earn lots of money and adopt 2 siblings from Russia or do donor eggs if I can persuade DH

Wombly and everyone else I have everything crossed for you

didi
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Didi - Really sorry to hear about all you've been through and pray someone out there will have some answers for you and possible solutions

Toffeecat - good luck for your scan. My downreg scan is next weds so will go check i have enough menopur too!!

So the trigger shot is done at home then is it? I was wondering about that!

Wombly - hows the down regging been treating you - are the SE's any different with injections or nasal spray? Had a couple of nosebleeds, lightheadedness and tiredness but nothing severe. Think I'm slowly getting used to it. Came on AF yesterday so just sitting that out right now. Hope the nasal spray is working. Is there anyway Ican tell that prior to my  down reg scan? Down reg scan is weds 8th at 8.30 - is that same day as you?

I'm trying to now avoid chocolate and trying to be good. Have had no alcohol since last year and trying to cut caffiene out.
So will stimming be more symptomatic then the downregging?

Hope everyones doing good - hello to you all and keep the updates coming xx

Feline


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi- thanks for your support   - that news about your friend certainly does put things into perspective. We just have to do the best we can with the cards we've been dealt 

Feline - I have found the SE's from the injections much better than the sniffing but the sniffing really didn't agree with me when I used it (hence why I'm injecting now). There's no way to know if you've downregged properly but getting AF is a good sign. yes my baseline scan is at 8am next Weds so you'll be in just after me! What kind of hair do you have as I'll try & smile at you if I see you - I'm blonde....

Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning girls

just a quick one from me this morning as i know that like me a couple of you have got appointments today

Good luck Sarah for your Doctor appointment 

Toffeecat good luck with the scan 

As for me I will let you know how our 1st appointment with Doctor at QM goes - it's at 1.30pm

Have a good day everyone else

Pinpin xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

A very definate BFFN as expected, still no period but I am sure it will come in due course.

Good luck Pin Pin and Sarah

I have an appt at Embridge to discuss local adoption. they have now relaxed the laws on age of parents. The girls on the adoption board have been an inspiration.

Love and luck everyone
didi


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Didi

Sorry to hear the result hasn't changed    

HOWEVER well done for getting the adoption appointment, when is it for? You have such determination Didi, keep it up and you will be a wonderful mummy one day. Soon.
Also please keep hope on the natural conception front, it could still happen, i heard that many couples who go down the adoption route eventually end up conceiving naturally in the end.     it's hard to believe i know but if they say it can happen then it's probably because it really can especially as you have had BFPs before, so fingers crossed.

Thank you for the wishes for today.

Lots and lots of    

Pinpin xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls

Just a quickie 'cos I need to go and get myself ready.

Just wanted to say good luck to Pinpin - finally your 1st appt has come around!  It won't be long before you're starting on the IVF madness!!  Hope it goes well and they're lovely to you.

Didi - well done for keeping positive and focussing on your dreams.  Look after yourselves and speak soon.

Toffeecat - good luck for your scan today.

Jack - sorry that my DIY head has rubbed off on you!  Will keep everything crossed for your follies!

Everyone else - I'll catch up with you all later.

Today is a very strange and stressy day.  DH was told on Monday that his and another department are merging and that out of the 25 people in the two departments there are only going to be 9 jobs available.  In one hour he will be interviewed for his own job and he'll find out whether he's in or out by next Wednesday.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me girls 'cos otherwise my trip to HH this morning (obviously dh now can't join me) is going to be futile 'cos we won't be able to afford any more tx.  I'm just hoping it's a great big April Fools joke but I don't think so somehow!

Anyway, good luck to all who are in tx and lots of love to all those who aren't.

Speak later.

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, sorry to hear about your friend and that your resut hasn't changed, I'm sorry I didn't realise you'd had so many tests prior to this txt.  It must be arelief in some ways to try to move on.  

Sarah good luck with your appt and I hope your DS keeps his job, when will this awful recession be over and we can all get on with our lives.

Toffecat, good luck with your scan today

Hi Pinpin, Womby, Feline, Samia


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

I had my scan this morning and it went well, thank goodness.  I have a good set of follicles which were all measured but will know more at my next scan on Friday.  

Apparently I DO have enough Menopur - I only need it till Friday and I have exactly the right amount left so panic over!

Sarah - sending you lots of    . Sorry to hear about DH's job but don't fret about something that hasn't happened yet, just look forward to your appointment today! Good luck for it. 

Pinpin - good luck with your 1st appointment today, looking forward to hearing how it went  .

Jackeen - how the stimming going? When do you finish? I've only been stimming for a week and am on 2 vials of Menopur.

Hello to everyone and thanks to you all for for your good luck messages, they really put me in a positive mood this morning prior to the scan!


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Toffeecat - glad to hear scan went well. The positive comments really do help i beleive. Great to also know you are not left with a shortage of menupur as would bound to be stressful.

Sarah good luck for you appointment. I have everything crossed that your dh is one of the lucky ones.  So many co's are trying to merge to cut costs and it;s going to be so tough this year everywhere.

Pinpin please tell us how you're appointment went. Glad it's finally come round and you can find out what its all about!

Didi - it's great that you are looking ahead at alternative routes. You'll  one happy mummy once you get there and it won't b long  

Jack-hope stimmings treating you ok

Wombly - I have brown hair (a dark choc shade), shoulder length. I will look out for you as I'll probably turn up early anyway. Dh has to work so I will b on my own.

Had a rotten headache this morning which I am putting down to the nasal spray. Some ladies get the injection first time rather than the nasal but they are under different hosp's so guess it's down to that. Really hope the schedule stays as it is and that in 3 weeks time I'll be awaiting for those embies to be put in me. Got to keep positive. doing my relaxation cd every nite and do feel bette for it. Got my kast reflexology appointment tomorrow as apparently they don't do it during the stimming as it can counteract the injections(strange!)

HELLO to anyone I haven't mentioned

Feline xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone – sorry I’ve not posted for a while. I have been reading but I’ve had a quite demanding little boy to contend with too, so that’s prevented me from typing much.

Didi – so, so sorry about your BFN. That’s such pants news!  
However well done on getting your appointment through to discuss adoption. A friend of mine has now had her adopted LO with her for 10 weeks now and although it was a long time coming, she is over the moon.

Sarah – fingers crossed for DH. I’m hoping and praying that his job is safe and that your HH appointment this morning went really well.  

Feline – sorry to hear about the Buserelin headaches. I always had the nasal spray but luckily didn’t really get any side effects from it. I hope the headache was just a temporary blip and you get no more.

Toffeecat – sounds like you are on track for a nice crop of follies. So are they looking at EC for next Monday do you think?

Jack – how are the stimms going with you? Have you had any scans yet?

Pinpin – let us know how today’s appointment went and what the next steps are for you?

Wombly – hope the BCP went well today! I’m pretending to know what that is!
Well done on completing the website – I’ll have a look at that later

Clarabel – how are you? Any signs or rumblings yet? The way my days are currently panning out, I’m probably not going to make it over to see Hilary before your little one is here, so I’ll have to meet up with you after his arrival.

Molly – I’ll keep my fingers crossed too for your biopsy results, but it sounds as though everything went well.
Your QM’s appointment will come around in no time at all

Sam – how’s it going with you, yummy mummy? 

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed too – Lou, JustP, Tanya, Scaruh, Jo and anyone else. Sorry I have a banging headache from tiredness 

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, just checking in with you all really. 
After last week's fiasco with our first appointment, we now have a second date for our first appointment - its not til July, which seems like such a long time away. However, judging by some of your posts, this won't be the worst thing that happens as we go along our baby-making journey. You are all so strong coping with everything and so lucky you have this great support on here. Big hugs to you all    
Scaruh x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Liz, aw hun sorry to hear about your headache, how's your little man doing?, I'm on Day 7 stimming, only got three follies so I'm really anxious, what's new!

Toffecat, well done on the scan, sounds like it went well, how many follies did they say you have.  I'm on Gonal F 450, the top dose and cetrotride, it's much nicer than Menopur as it's pre mixed except I have to mix the cetrotride and that stings terribly and tomorrow I start on steroids and then baby aspirin.  Lots more drugs @ the Lister than QMH.  My next scan is on friday and I'm really aanxious as I have three follies and hope they'll all make it to EC.

Scaruh, you should call them and try to get a cancellation, it's awful they're making you wait so long.

Hi Mini Me, welcome to the thread, I'm no longer a QMH girl but have stuck around as the girls are great, good luck with your appt next week, have you had many tests done yet?

Clarabel, how are you doing?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow - it's getting a bit busy on here and today was certainly an 'active' day!!

Pinpin - how did your appt go?  Tell us all about it.

Jack - I have my fingers crossed that those follies grow and grow...

Didi - hope you're OK?

Mini Me - Welcome to the thread.  I'm also no longer at QM (now at Hammersmith privately) but as Jack said everyone on here's so nice that we've just kind of stuck around!!  Good luck for next Tuesday.  Keep us posted on what they say and fingers crossed that they don't make you wait!  Are you NHS or private this time?

Scaruh - the waiting is infuriating isn't it?  Take a leaf out of Pinpin's book and politely call them every so often to see if they have any cancellations available?  I think Pinpin managed to bring her appt forward by about a year?!!!! 

Liz - glad to hear Ellis is doing well.  Hand him over to dh and go and have yourself a relaxing bath with candles -that's sure to relieve the headache.  Speak soon x

Feline - sorry to hear about the headaches - I suffer really badly from headaches after about a week of downregging but thankfully it lifts as soon as I start stimming.  Hope this is the case for you too.

Toffeecat - excellent news about your follies.  Hope they keep on going and you have a bumper crop on Friday!!

Clarabel - not long now!!  Scary!

Wombly - hoorah for hospital appointments when you should be doing BCPs!  Somebody's obviously looking down on you!!  Glad to hear you're not getting any SEs except troughing!!  Had a look at your website - looks good and when I start properly walking Basil perhaps I'll need a barbour to look the part?!!

Hi Sam, Lou, Jo, Molly, Tanya, JustP, Bel and anyone else I've missed.

Well my appt this morning was very positive - my uterus is healthy and my tubes are open which is a bit of a miracle for me!  Which means I won't be on here much girls 'cos I shall be too busy!!!     This of course is great news as I wasn't relishing the prospect of having my tubes removed however it doesn't answer any questions as to why we're not able to conceive.  We've made a decision not to go down the route of more tests and instead are going to blindly throw money (that we don't have!) at another tx and hope that our consultant is right about it being a numbers game.  Maybe the fact that I've fallen off the wagon and am back on the coffee and booze will mean it'll work this time?!    Anyway, we're gonna try a FET with our original HH frosties which date back to December 2006 in the hope that they're nice and young.  Also they are the only embies we've ever had any type of success with (biochemical) so hopefully that'll be a good thing.  When we start will depend on DH's job.  He had his interview this morning and is really none the wiser.  He said he did his best and that's all he can do.  It's now just a waiting game and he should find out on Tuesday evening (more bloody waiting that I so hate!!  ) 

And that's all my news girls.

Hope you all have a lovely evening and speak very soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

SarahTM, good news from your appt.  You must be relieved, I hope Tuesday brings good news for your DP and you  

Gosh this week has been so long, on leave form work and getting really fed up waiting for my scan tomorrow, start steroids today!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok just to be quick and will try not to ramble

Just dashed over to QMH to get all my blood test results from last 3yrs. Seems they haven't done any immune testing at all. I have an appt Saturday with specialist in immune disorders and recurrent miscarraige who thinks he can help us with steriods( thanks Jack and wombly as thought all tests had been done!)  Found his name on the recurrent miscarriage board. He things as I have an  auto immune disease alraedy that I am rejecting embryos

Adoption meeting in 6 months time! WTF ---Apparenthy, we need to time to grieve giving up TTC and to use contreception from now on. I told them to get lost and would find alternatives ie abroad plus they only gave 4 kids last year in the whole if Surrey to adoptive parents

QMH have also done an HCG test today as period looks like it isn't coming any time soon.

Have to dash to meeting but will post properly at the weekend

Sarah, fab news on HCG results and am over the moon for you

X
didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Didi

I know it's completely pants regarding the timescale for first appointments for adoption but I think this is unfortunately quite common in this country if they know you have had failed fertility treatments, as they seem to want to make sure that it's not just a 'knee jerk' reaction.

However saying that I do think the whole process is ridiculously lengthy and complicated, so I really hope that the international route is much speedier for you.  

Also good luck on the immune testing    

Sarah - yay great news about the HSG results and fingers crossed for DH  for Tuesday

Hi Mini Me and welcome to the thread

Hello everyone else and goobye again - we've just finally had our carpet laid and I don't think Ellis is impressed with the smell

Liz

xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sarah - fab news about your HSG - and even better that you can now get on with some serious   

I know I said I didn't have any SE's but....think I have now. I'm currently going through my 'pants' phase, i.e. everything just seems pants. I was actually worried yesterday as I felt so good I was sure the drugs weren't working - now on about day 12 or 13 of D/R surely I should be feeling like a witch by now - careful what you wish for eh 

Feline - don't worry I'm with you on the headaches! My appt is at 8am on Wed so will probably see you there   and yes I'll be on my own too as DH is in Budapest next week 

Jack - good luck for your appt tomorrow - hope those follies are growing nice & big    - and good luck with the steroids - is it an injection? 

Didi - I have to say I was put off the whole adoption process by how complicated it is in this country. Let us know how you get on with the immunes specialist - there aren't many places that test for immunes and QM definitely don't as they don't believe in the tx for them. 

Scaruh - July does seem a long way off but it'll be here before you know it. And yes, you might want to try what PinPin did & just ring every now & then to see if you can get it sooner.

Mini - Hi & welcome to the board - are you having NHS or private at QM's?

Liz - nice to 'see' you - hope Ellis gets over the smell! We will have to meet up soon as I've met both Keira & Jessica at 5wks old 

Toffeecat - good luck for tomorrow 

Pinpin - how was the appt?

Samia - where are you? 

I've been feeling nauseous, tired & headachey today so someone suggested I could be pregnant    - you just gotta laugh right...if only they knew... 

Hope everyone else is okay
Wombly x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just want to pop in and say hi, sorry been AWOL but needed a break from FF for a while.  Am back on track now (I think) and ready to get going again.

Am off on holidays on Sunday for two weeks but promise will come back and catch up after.

Hope you are all doing very well.

Sleepy x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just done a long post and lost it all  

Didi, I'm sorry hun but as AF is late you never know   

Sarah, great news hun but I hope dh also has great news.  I can't believe they're making you wait so long to give him an answer!!  

Jack, I'm so happy it's all going well for you but don't concentrate on numbers it's quality you want and remember you only need the one   

Wombly can't believe it's all go for you already, it seems to have come round quick (not for you I bet!!) We'll soon have a few more BFPs soon with Sarah, Jack and you on the go  

Jo, can't stop thinking about you hun   as we were only a couple of weeks apart and I'm so dreading my next scan    Saw a pic of you on ** and you looked FAB  

Pinpin, how did it go hun?  Hope it went well  

Clarabel, not long now hey?  I didn't like the last week as I was always so heavy    Hope you're well  

Liz and Tanya, how are the babies going?  Behaving for their mummies I hope  

Lou, still reading?  

,Hi Sleepy, welcome Mini, good luck Toffeecat for tomorrow, hello Scaruh, Feline hope the s/e disappear soon and hello to everybody I've missed  

As for me as I said I'm dreading my 12 week scan booked on the 21st of April (the day before I go back to work!!)  Keira is keeping me busy as she's trying to crawl but can't quite manage it and becomes frustrated, bless her!!  Will film her and put her on **    Sickness has eased up in the last couple of days (which gets me thinking there's something wrong!!  ) and I've been dead tired but again this is also easing off    Aaliyah's breaking off for 2 weeks as from tomorrow and I hope the weather's nice so we can spend time outside    Watched Eastenders tonight and wasn't expecting it to end like that so was crying like a baby    Nevermind............

Take care for now all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, I'm so glad you checked up on your tests, sorry for banging on about them hun but QMH did virtually no tests on me, no bloods during tx, no investigations after MC or anything and the Lister do them every visit so I was a bit wary. I hope it's somethign simple they find hun and you can continue with your dream.    

Samia, aw Keira sounds so cute, you must try to stop worrying hun  

Liz, I'm sure Ellis will appreciate the new carpet when he starts to crawl, bless him, how are you doing?

Womby, I know what you mean you spend all the tiem during during tx worried that you're not feelign how you should, not long until stimming now, then you'll feel much more positive I'm sure.  

Got my scan this mornging at 9 somethign, don't remember the time so I bet I'll be waiting ages, so nervous girls...... still not sleeping up since 4am, I'm sure the lack of sleep is causing paranoia.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack

I dashed over and got the tests from QMH yesterday and couldn't believe it. They have hardly tested for anything

I have an appt tommorow at Parkside and I have all my test results from QMH, my endocrinlogist and my gynae

I can't believe I have been with QMH since 2006 and I have 3 autoimmune conditions and no one has checked my bloods. I feel like I am going round in circles

I will let you know how I get on. I have to say I am feeling very disillusioned at the moment.


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning everyone

Jack, good luck for your scan today. Sending loads of   your way! 
and Jack, Didi, steroids are controversial but they worked for one of my friends who was suffering from recurrent miscarriages (she had 6). She was successfully treated at the ARCG on Harley Street.

Sarah, can't believe they're keeping DH hanging in there all that time.. it's such an awful process. Hope you got some great news next week.  

Wombly, sorry to hear about the s/e now kicking in! but not long to go now til the start of stimms, keep up the   
and well done on getting the website completed!!

Sam, bless little Keira trying to crawl! try not to worry too much, won't be long now til your next scan  

Pinpin, hope you're keeping well and your first appt at QMH went well   

Sleepy, good to have you back and good luck with whatever you decide to do next  

Liz, hope little Ellis is giving you a bit of respite and you're able to catch up on a tiny bit of sleep   

Tanya, how are you and Jessica? is she still as good as gold? 

 to everyone else, Jo, Feline, Scaruh, Toffeecat and welcome to the thread Mini Me

I'm doing well but those last few weeks really drag on and I am torn in between hoping for more time to get ready and the anticipation of meeting our little man.. one thing for sure, really   not to go over due date!! Will be going   by then!

Love to all

Cx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Qucik post to say that I had my scan this morning which went really well. I have a good amount of follicles so am all set for egg collection on Monday! I'm very nervous now, I couldn't sleep all night for having nightmares about everything next week - I woke up DH to have mad rants in my sleep about 5 times throughout the night!!

Jack, how did your scan go? I truely hope your follies have been growing nice and big since weds!!  

Didi - how did your appt go?

Wombly/Feline - how the D/R going? How have you been feeling?

hello to everyone else, sorry this is so short! xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, I didn't know they could do them at Parkside, that woudl have been perfect for me.  Hope you get your results soon, mine took 5 days and they called me with them.  Don't get me I am so thankful for QMH for getting my first BFP but after my MC I couldn't believe when the stimms didn't work they wouldn't try anything else just offered Donor Eggs and discharged me, I was literally pleading with them to try another protocol but they wouldn't  and I found them quite insulting when they kept commenting on my knowledge of protocol's.

Toffecat, glad you scan went well hun, I'm not far behind you, having mine on Tuesday.

Clarable, thanks hun  , aw little man, I didn't realise you know the sex, are you busy planning verythng in blue, how lovely.  I' with you I'd want to know.

So ladies I need your      and your PMA, PMA, had my scan today and two follies are still growing but the third isn't.  They are not equal in size so may / may not both produce eggs.  Don't want to be greedy but I stand a better chance with two, to date I've had four follies - two  eggs - one embryo, one follie - one egg - one embryo, four follies - three eggs - two embryo's.  So it's likely I'll get one egg and one embryo again, please pray for a miracle ladies    , funny thing is the nurse said, goodness the lady in before you was complaining she only had 9 and you're just happy to be able to go ahead.


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Toffeecat, good luck with EC tomorrow! Got everything crossed for you!    

Jack, when is your EC? In the meantime, I'm   your 2 follies are growing big and strong. And you never know, no.3 could now be catching up! Here is more    

and tons of     for all of you girlies!

Cx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm sorry i haven't posted since my appointment last Wednesday at QM. It did not go as well as i'd hoped it would, i was left a bit angry and frustrated and spent the evening crying and talking the appointment over with DH.

Toffecat - good luck with EC tomorrow   

Jack - how are you doing with the medication so far?  I am a bit of an expert at taking steroids as i have to take them every now and then when my ulcerative colitis flares up and the only thing i notice when i take them is that I need less sleep !! When is your EC ? 

Didi - it sounds that like me you want the immune testing done and I definitely think you should have them done.  Where will you be having them?  

Jo - I'm thinking of you lots. I hope you and DH have enjoyed the sunshine at the weekend  

Sarah - good luck for you and DH on tuesday I   it will be good news so you can get on with the FET  

Samia - please don't worry too much about the scan on 21st i am sure it will all be good new and in a way its good that sickness is easing a bit so you get a break from nasty symptoms  

Sleepy dwarf - enjoy your holiday!

Wombly - hopefully the symptoms are easing a bit and you have a had a lovely weekend.  Will be people never learn not to suggest pregnancy as a possible cause to anything wrong with us huh 

Mini me - good luck with your appointment next tuesday  

Feline - i hope all is ok for you with the nasal spray and that the symptoms will all be worth it once you have those embies on board  

Scarhu - i hope july comes quickly, i know what you mean with wait seeming to be like ages  

Liz - how is Ellis?  I can see that he is keeping ou busy as you are much less on here but I can totally understand why, you must be sooo busy looking after him  

Tanya - how are you and how is little Jessica? I saw pics of her christening on ******** she is so cute    I can't believe that she is already 3 months !

Clarabel - not long at all now! Very very soon you will be holding your little man x


As for me and my appointment at QMH well... In a nutshell we were told that all the results of our investigation is normal: DH sperm fine and me all fine too, tubes patent, very good FSH, etc.. So we are now officially diagnosed as unexplained. The doctor we saw said I could have laparoscopy to make sure there is no endo but DH and I refused as i don't have symptoms of endo and HSG was fine (i hope it was not mistake to refuse the lap but we did). When I asked whether a lap had much chances of increasing our chances she said yes for 1 in 20 women! She said it was fine for us to go ahead with IVF without doing a lap so she referred us for IVF and said we should be having the treatment within 2-3 months.
Dh and I both agree that it would be useless to put ourselves through IVF and the disappointment of failed cycles before we have explored all the potential reasons for our infertility, we just don't believe in unexplained (!) and we want to know if immune issues is the reason as we have reasons to believe this could be the reason especially as I have ulcerative colitis which is a immune condition.
Dh and I have decided we want to try and have some immune testing done as she said they're not doing them at QMH as they do not believe this to be a proven factor in infertility!   I spoke with someone at ARGC and DH and I are going to fill in a form and I'm trying to obtain copies of our results to provide with the form.

All of this was not helped by the fact that we did not find them particularly professional last wednesday, i'll pass on the details but a lot of things could have been handled a lot better.

kisses to all

Pinpin xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Pinpin, sorry to hear your appt didn't go well, why not try the Lister, I've been very happy with my tx there, they will do your immune tests there too and they are near the top of the success rate league tables.  

Clarabel, the steroids are okay thanks, I actually feel better than I did before, stimming makes me feel crap to be honest.  EC on Tuesday my trigger was at midnight last night so I'm going to be the last one of the day I'd say, let's hope it gives my eggs more time to grow.

Toffecat, good luck for EC today hope DP gets to the Bridge easily with his precious cargo.  

Sarah, hope the news on your DH's job is good this week and you can look to the future again


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinpin - sorry you were upset at your appt and it didn't go as well as expected. Were you put on the list for NHS IVF anyway? Unfortunately QM's will only do the basic tests so you will have to pay to go elsewhere - good luck with your search, I know Jack has mentioned the Lister or ARGC but as Didi has also been looking into this she may have more info for you too 

Feline - how are you feeling? 

Samia - please try not to worry - I know easier said than done but try & keep up the PMA - I have everything crossed for you  

Toffeecat - good luck today     hope you get lots of nice juicy eggies

Jackeen - good luck for EC tomorrow!!    

Liz - how are you doing?

My SE's seem to have subsided today thankfully as didn't feel at all well over the weekend but managed to have a nice relaxing one so that must have helped, along with the acupuncture. Went for a lovely hack Saturday morning, bit nervous with the horse being out in the open rather than in a fenced area with an instructor telling me what to do but it was fine, very relaxing actually. I'm finding this cycle much more relaxing, mainly because we haven't told anyone, never realised the pressure I felt just by telling people... 

Anyway must get on - lovely weather today - enjoy it all - hi to everyone I haven't mentioned

Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinpin - Sorry to hear your appointment wasn't as informative as it could have been. I'm sure he Lister or other places can offer you more. I know I would be frustrated in your position as you need answers. Plenty of     that you get some!

Samia - Lots of     to you hun

Toffeecat - Best of luck and hope you get lots and lots

Jackeen - Again good luck to you and hope all is successful

Wombly - Glad SE's are better - I too am much better and have the odd headache but nothing sinister - although I had to lie down saturday as had a nasty one come on but apart from that it's going swimmingly, Can't wait for weds appointment to see that it has worked and can start stimming, yay!! Sorry to hear it interfered with your weekend though : (


hope everyone else is ok. 
Gotta go as work beckons - BOOOOOO!!

Feline x


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but have stumbled across these boards and thought i'd join in from time to time if that's OK?!

We have so far have had blood tests & semen anaysis via GP which all looked normal apparently.  

I have my first nurse appt at QM on Thurs, 8th.

From what I have read so far it looks as if there could be a very long and complicated journey ahead, but that this will be the prefect place for advice and information.

Caroline


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Just a quick to say that I promise I haven't abandoned you all but as soon as I start reading the posts, fully intending to reply, a certain little man decides otherwise!

I'm thinking of you all and will definitely try and post very soon

Hello to the newbies and loads of luck to those imminently going for EC    

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Ladies I will have to be quick as we are manic here but I am hoping thsi will help others


In a nutshell, this is what my lovely new doctor proposes.

As I have a severe auto immune disease ( hashimotos Thyriodis) which is when your body destroys the thyroid , it is believed my body will do this with any foreign body ie an embryo. All egg donation will do is make matters worse.
I  have had 9 positive pregnancy tests now, all ending in early miscarraige, so he will be treating me as follows;

Steroids, dose TBC next week when I go back- for first 12 weeks of pregnancy
Heparin- daily by injection
baby aspirin- daily
thyroxin( as is)

+ clomid to stimulate multiple ovulation( to get me pregnant quicker)

We will be going on to conceive naturally and as time is of the essence, we will get cracking next week after I have been given medication

His specialism is recurrent miscarriage and auto-immune diseases. If anyone wants his details please shout

He said with all the will in the world with my condition, no amount of IVF will work until I am treated!  

I can't believe how I feel. In part relieved and in part very angry as this has taken us 3 years to get to this point.


Pin Pin please PM me . We can arrange to meet and I will do my best to see if I can help with some good consultants, so you can get some answers.


Jack and Wombly, I cant thank you enough. I was told I had all the tests. When I saw him Saturday and presented my file he said the tests they had done were irrelevant for my condition.

On another note, he confirmed what I already had found out myself, that your TSH levels must be below 2 to sustain pregnancy. Get your thyroid levels checked if you haven't done so already. GPs believe 6 is an ok number!

will post later properly
didi


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, So happy you have some good news hun.   

Hi Liz


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my lord

This is a busy board


Firstly Jack, Wombly, Feline and Toffeecat  I am thinking of you. Best of luck with E/C and saying lots of prayers for some great embryos

Jack, I only had 2 eggs and got 2 first class embryos. With your steroid treatment I am very confident for you honey

Wombly, I am also thinking of you a lot at the moment. It’s so true what you said about not telling people. Now our last IVF has failed, I feel we have the time to go down our own path without interference. No one knows we are looking into other treatment and it really takes the pressure off.

Pin Pin, if there is one thing I have learnt its tenacity does pay off. Give me a call, I have PMed my mobile number. I will help you all I can. I hadn’t clocked that you have Chrohns which is an auto immune disease. 
I strongly suggest you do get your immunes checked but we can chat about this

Sarah, when do you do next FET? Do you hear tomorrow, is that right?

Liz and Tanya, I hope you are getting some sleep and we will have to set up dinner soon so I can get some cuddles in

Sam, please don’t worry about your scan. The incidence of having more than 1 miscarriage is rare. In fact less than 1% of pregnancies and even less likely if you have carried to term prior to that– you will be fine.

Clara, thinking of you honey. I hope you are nice and relaxed and ready to meet your baby boy

Mini Me- good luck with appt. QMH are great. Don’t be put off with people moving to other clinics. Its just QMH can’t deal with difficult cases. Hopefully, you will be one of their many success stories.

Just P where are you honey? How are you?

Jo, thinking if you at this awful time and you know where I am 

Caroline- Welcome. Everyone is fab on here and will be such a help to you

Sleepy, sounds like you and I will be embarking on "Killer Cells" therapy

As for me I have decided to no longer put my life on hold. DH and I start a sailing course this weekend and I am back at the gym. In fact my new Doctor says he positively encourages it, especially if you are a regular exerciser.

I have also been advised to see a miscarriage counsellor to get rid of negative associations I have with pregnancy- I think this is a good idea. Its very hard to have PMA when you have been down the road so many times before. Also, Bupa have aggred to pay for all treatment from now on, as long as its not fertility treatment which has saved a fortune on blood tests, scans etc What a relief!

so.........

I have booked a 2 week holiday to Turkey with DH, our 1st break since we started the business 2 years ago. I can’t wait. I had better get rid of my saddlebags!!

AF finally arrived late last night and as expected has been pretty hideous. Onwards and upwards.


Love to everyone and I have my fingers crossed for all you E/C ladies


Didi
xx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Jack, good luck for tomorrow!    

Toffeecat, hope all went well today and you get some fab news when the Bridge call tomorrow    

Didi, so so pleased you've finally found a doctor who seems to have worked out your problem and come up with a tx. 
I know what you mean by saying you feel relieved and angry it's taken 3 years to get to that point.
It took us 5 years to find a doctor who worked out DH's severe male factor. All the others were saying we would not be able to have our own biological children... 
Have fun TTC naturally!!  

Caroline, welcome to the thread!  Good luck with your appt on Wednesday and let us know how you get on!

Wombly, i'm with you on the not telling anyone. Takes any kind of pressure from you & DH. Keep up the  !   

Pinpin, sorry to hear your first appt did not go all that well. As Didi said, QM do well with straight forward cases, but there's definitely a lot more help out there.   

Feline, good luck with your appt on Weds!  

Hi Liz and Eliis!  

and hi to everyone else I've missed!

I'm off to put my feet up and catch up on some episodes of Damages!

Cx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Quick one from me tonight to say I hope everything went well Toffecat and lots of luck to Jack   , Didi so glad you finally got somewhere and hope we can have another BFP soon   

Hello to everybody and welcome to all the newbies  

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ladies, thank you all for your good luck messages     let's hope for some more good luck


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had my EC yesterday and as a result am taking it easy and feeling sorry for myself today!  I got a call from the Bridge this afternoon to say that I had 100% fertility on my eggs!! We're over the moon!! The lady who called said that they wanted to keep the embryos in until thursday now instead of doing the transfer tomorrow - does anyone know why that is?

I can't believe that it all went well, I couldn't even sleep all last night stressing about whether any of the eggs would fertilise or not, preparing myself for the worst news!

Jack, how did your EC go?! I really really hope that your follies were lovely and mature.   x

Feline, Wombly - how is the d/r going? any more probs with SEs?

Didi - so happy that you have found another avenue to explore and that you have finally found some proper answers.  Things will now start to fall into place!  

Hello to everyone else and thank you all so much for your good luck messages!! xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Toffeecat

This is great news on your eggs. They are waiting so they can put the best embryos back. They only do day 2 transfers when they only have 1/2 embryos.

Congrats and keep us posted of their progress

xx
didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been away so long but been trying to have a bit of a fertility break (?!!!) and get on with other stuff for a while.

Toffeecat, excellent news about your 100% fertilisation.  How many embryos do you have then?  Don't worry about upsetting anyone - we're all completely different.  I went from having 12 on one cycle to 5 on another and now wish I could just get one good one!!!  Different clinics have different opinions on transfer.  The Bridge seem to prefer a day 3 if it's possible - as Didi said to choose the best embryos probably?  Anyway, fantastic news, try to chill your boots and get dh to take you for a lovely lunch after ET!!

Jack, how was EC?  Really really hope that it went well and you're currently resting and relaxing.   

Didi, good for you getting on with stuff.  Enjoy the sailing.  Are you sailing in Turkey?  I hear the liveaboards are really good fun out there?

Caroline, welcome to the thread and good luck for Thursday.  You've come to the right place for advice and support.  Look forward to getting to know you.

Feline and Wombly, good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you're both good to go!   

Hi Liz - how's Ellis doing?  Think we need up to date pics please?!

Pinpin - sorry to hear about your appt with QM but glad to hear that you've taken matters in to your own hands and are doing something about it.  I really think that this whole process is a matter of preference and opinion.  What's good for some such as immunisation testing, blasts and acupuncture is a step too far for others.  I really hope that the ARGC give you the answers you are looking for.

Hi Sam, Clarabel, Scaruh, JustP, Jo, Tanya, Mini Me, Sleepy, Lou, Eden and anyone else I've missed!


Well my news is that dh lost his bloody job.  He was told about an hour ago - they told him that they really rate him but he just didn't fit in the department so they're going to do their best to find him a job elsewhere in the company.  They're making lots of redundancies so I'm not sure if that will happen in reality but at least it does his ego good to know that.  He seems quite upbeat about it and if he stays like that and can find a job quickly then we'll be OK but who knows in this climate?  I need to try and stay positive for his sake but the events business is soooo slow at the moment and the last thing we need is stress when we're about to embark on our 6th attempt.  Sorry to moan girls, but feeling like nothing ever goes right for us at the moment.  

I will be back when I've found a bit of fighting spirit and when AF arrives so I can at least gets some dates in my diary for FET.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Sarah I can't believe this!!!    You're so right about the ego bit and try and stay +ve yourself (I know easier said than done!!)  Here's a big     to try and cheer you up  and also loads of babydust and an AF dance so you can start very soon  

Toffee, well done hun  

Hi everybody


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

God what a day of bad bloody news!

Sarah I'm so sorry hun , what bad timing, this journey is    awful.

Game over for me now, no   eggs today, I'm not even surprised after my first EC at QMH one of the ladies had the same result, I've been preparing myself for this for the past few weeks, now I don't know what to say, haven't told anyone yet, except for the lady in 'REISS', was trying to explain away my need to buy clothes that obviously didn't  fit or suit me and the need to have something in a bag to take home.  I know I shouldn't have been wandering around the kings road with 20 **** on the go and a credit card clutched in my hand but didn't want to come home, now  I'm here I've taken the phone off the hook as I don't know what to tell any one, including my DP, haven't told him yet, what do I say this time?  

Anyone there with suggetions?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh dear Jack    Not too sure what to say I have to say but here is a massive   for you     Regarding what to say to DP you'll have to tell him the truth I guess....    Will be difficult to lie me thinks    Jack what I'm gonna say next might sound patronising but trust me it's not!! Don't know if you smoke on a regular basis but I used to smoke and I'm sure the fact that I gave up 21 months ago helped me get Keira and I'm sure this pregnancy!!  So get yourself a nice bottle of bubbly, some nice "undies" and just enjoy a good        I know it's easier said than done but after being told my eggs were no good look at me    Hope you feel better soon  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh Jack I'm so sorry there wasn't any eggs sending you big virtual hugs  

Sarah I'm sorry that DH is being made redundant   I hope DH finds an even better jobs and gets paid lots of money  

Toffeecat Well done hun  

Pinpin I hope you get some answers where ever you go for more tests  

Didi Good luck hun ttc natural your new Doc sounds good, have a great time at your sailing classes! When are you off to Turkey?

Feline good luck for your app tomorrow 

Liz I hope you are getting more sleep, Jess slept through for the first time last night  

Clarabel Not long now 

Jo I hope you are doing ok hun  

Lou How the training going for the run   

Sam Good luck for your scan on the 21st   do work know your  ?

Welcome and good luck to Mini me and Caroline  

Wombly  

Hi to everyone I have missed  my avatar has a pic of Jessica in her Christening dress


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack have Pmed youxxxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jack - so sorry hun. Presumably you have told DP now? Hope things are okay - sending you lots of       

Sarah - sorry about DH's job but good that he is remaining positive at the moment, after going through redundancy at the end of 07 with my DH I know how important positivity is.

Feline - how did it go today? Did I see you as I left Katie's room? Were you on the end of the waiting chairs? I only glanced down that way. 

Toffeecat - brilliant news on your fertilisation rate!! Its all looking very promising for you - good luck for tomorrow   

Didi - good on you for doing some sailing! Which course are you doing? I did competent crew with Sunsail as they were cheaper than everyone else. Will you be sailing in Turkey? Well done for booking a holiday too  

Liz - don't worry we know you're busy  hope the little man's doing okay 

Samia - how are you feeling?

As for me - baseline scan today & I passed! So on to the next stage - what a relief. So start stimming tonight. My appt was at 8am so got there just before and waited for a while - I wasn't on the list!  but obviously they fitted me in as there was a space at 8.15 anyway and I made sure that my other scans next week are on the system. Also I found out I'm supposed to be injecting the Suprecur in the mornings (noone told me that!). Anyway - none of its a real biggy so I just hope the rest of it goes smoothly too   

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey everyone - wow this week it looks like there's been quite a few outcomes

Jack - I'm sorry to hear your news and hope you've found the courage to tell DP as otherwise it will hang over you like a cloud. I'm sure he will support you and give you lots of  

Sarah - Pls stay positive as it will be the only thing that gets you through the bad times and for this next attempt I'm sending lots of     your way. Redundanices have een announced where I work but I've been told my job is safe so far...

Toffeecat - Lots of     your way for tomorrow - let us know how you get on.

Didi - Good on you for taking a break - it is a rollercoaster ride with fertility and other life stresses and holidays are a great way of forgetting those things for a bit.

Liz - How's the little man? Is he feeding and growing well? How much does he weigh now?

Samia - hope things are ok with you

Wombly - yay that was me at the end. I saw you come out and wondered whether it was you. Did you have turquoise on? My memories rubbish! Glad you got the go ahead!! When's you estimated EC date?


As for me - SNAP! I go the go ahead for stimms too. And she showed me how to do first one, so I get to do the second myself (or DP) from tomorrow. Was great relief I had responded to DR drugs as you just never know! Hope I get a good response from the stimms and that it all goes to plan so my EC is 20th. 

Feline xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Feline - yes that was me and I was wearing turqoise and SNAP - EC is booked for 20th April at the moment (as long as all goes to plan). Am going to speak to my GP tomorrow to ask if she can do a sick note for the week of EC - last time she did 3wks for me but I think I only need a week really. Fingers crossed it all goes to plan for both of us    
Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks you for all your kind posts, I did tell the truth   not sure if you thought I was going to lie, I just didn't know how to break that news, I then drank about a bucket of wine and just in case there were eggs hanging around, DP managed to produce another sample.  Two in one day! 

My doctor is on holiday so I can't see him until the end of the month but I've emailed him in case he can reply prior to my appt.

Samia, I agree with you about the smoking, haven't in ages just yesteday tipped me over the edge, and today so I'll have to try again.

Didi thanks for you PM's, I spent half the morning googling this and it's probably down to my low ovarian reserve, they removed some tissue during an operation and of course my age.  It may be that I can get eggs again, I'm not sure how much  more of this whole rollercoaster I can take, today the money is a huge worry after 6 private cycles I'm in considerable debt yesterday's and today's shopping didn't help either, luckily I stuck to Wimbledon today and not the Kings road.

Tanya, Jessica is so beautiful in her Christening gown, she looks so Irish too, don't you think?

My Mum is coming over for Easter tomorrow so I'll be away for a few days,

Take Care ladies and have a lovely Easter , I'll be back


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have still been keeping up with all your news - and realising the full extent of what the future might hold.....

Anyway I had my first appt with the nurse today.  It went fine, we have some more investigations and then we have our appt with the doctor on 11th June.  I suppose a couple of months is not too long to wait, had thought it might be longer.  

Have a great long weekend  

Caroline


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I hope you're all well and looking forward to a long bank holiday weekend !  

Jack - sorry to hear you couldn't go any further hun  

Caroline - I'm gad the appt with the nurse went well. Good luck with the investigation I hope you get some answers

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH job. Fingers crossed he will find something quickly so you can get on with the FET x

Clarabel - I hope you're well  

Wombly - I hope you melted your GPs heart and managed to get the sick note  

Feline - 10 day 'til EC not long and you'll be PUPO!

Toffecat - please give us an update ! Hope all is well  

Thank you all for the advice re-immune testing.

Didi just wanted to say thank a special thank you for offering your help   I tried calling you on your mobile but didn't get through so left you my mobile number on PM. 

I got myslf a copy of Dr Beer's book and started to read it (only first few pages so far) but it had Dr *******'s name in it as a reference and he happens to give consultation in Parkside wimbeldon (very convenient) so I wonder if he is the Dr you are seeing. I have called secretary today who told me he doe organise all the immune testing and gave me the cost which I think is just as high if not higher than argc (I was quoted £225 for initial consultation, £232 for basic immunes + £300 for thrombophylia + £500 for Cytotoxicity) but they don't seem to have as teadious registration process to register and then refer you to the most appropriate fertility clinic.  Anyway I am now awaiting to receive a copy of our results from QMH (which I had to cahse again yesterday and they promised I would receive them just after easter  ).

Once I have finished reading the book and we have received a copy of our results we will decide where to get the testing done.
In the meantime I think I'm going to have to take a course of steroids anyway as i'm having a flare up of my UC  

We're off to France for the weekend. 

Kisses to all those who I haven't mentioned - have a lovely weekend.

Pinpin xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

First of all apologies that I've been AWOL of late.  Work was a bit of a nightmare to go back to after 3 weeks away (I've never been off work so long in my life ever!) and like a lot of places they've announced job cuts - not sure if it affects me or my department yet but am assured that if it does we will know by the end of April - JOY!  Have managed to keep checking the board from time to time and it's been a pretty busy couple of weeks:

Samia - good luck with your upcoming scan.  I am sure everything will be just fine.

Wombly/Feline - well done on making it through to stims, hope it all goes well and that you end up with some nice follies and eggs.

Jack - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big   and hope you're able to relax over the weekend.

Didi - Good news about your new doctor and his different approach.  Good luck ttc naturally, I hope it all works out for you.

Pinpin - Good luck with all the immune investigations and enjoy your weekend in France.

Toffeecat - fab news about your EC.  How did ET go?  I hope you are resting up and getting DH to look after you.  Remember, no housework/chores for the next couple of weeks - bliss!

Hi to anyone I've missed.

As for me I've got my 7 week scan on Tuesday which I am a little nervous about if the truth be told.  Don't have much in the way of symptoms apart from tiredness, sore boobs and a very healthy appetite so hoping the outcome is a good one.  Does anyone know if you need to have a full bladder for this one?  Not been told either way by QM and forgot to call them about it.  Anyway, am going to try and enjoy this weekend and keep as chilled out as possible.

Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a very quick one but will be back to do a proper post later when Keith is back to babysit  

A-M - loads of luck for your upcoming 7 week scan. We were nervous as hell about ours, but the emotion you feel when you see that little flickering bean on the screen is overwhelming.

As to your question, yes you do need a full bladder as it's the old dildo cam scan, I'm afraid.

Hope you're all having lovely weekends and I'll be back later - I promise  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

hope you're all enjoying the long bank holiday weekend

Pinpin - well done on your research you sound like you are taking the bull by the horns  good for you

A-M - lots of luck for Tuesday    

Liz - hope everything is going swimmingly with Ellis  

Caroline - glad your appt went well - 11th June will be here in no time  

JAck - well done on your DP - twice in one day  - hope you can find some answers

Tanya - Saw Jessica's christening piccies - looks like a lovely day 

On day 3 of stims and have had headaches just about all week but particularly today, am drinking lots of water..promise..might need to drink more though. Tried one of those protein shakes as well and nearly threw up - didn't even get half way through, yuk. Went horseriding this morning - got soaked, came back & changed, met a friend for a dog walk - got soaked, went to sainsbury's - it was like hell on earth...so spent the rest of the day on the sofa   - much safer (and dry )

Hi to everyone else

Wombly x

PS - there's a whole tub of protein shake stuff going if anyone wants it


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone – sorry I’ve not posted properly for ages but Ellis has pretty much taken up all of my time! I think he may be suffering from reflux, so spends a lot of time wailing in obvious pain and being sick! You can pretty much guarantee that as soon as I’ve caught up and am about to post a reply, he’ll start up again!
Anyway enough of my whinging as I see that there has been some rubbish news on here lately.

Jack – so, so sorry to hear that there were no eggs on this last cycle and I don’t blame you one bit for going out with the credit card!  

Didi – sounds like you are in good hands now with your new consultant. Wishing you loads of luck and hope that natural conception happens quickly.  
So when’s the holiday to Turkey? We haven’t been away since Feb 2008 and are desperate for a holiday but I don’t think that will happen until September now.

Pinpin – I too had the Alan Beer book and ended up contacting Chicago directly. They will do the blood tests for you but you need to get someone to take the blood and also arrange for it to be couriered out to the States. There is a thread on here somewhere all about this.
Hope France was fab!

Sarah – so sorry to hear about DH’s job but I’m going to be keeping my fingers crossed that he does get another position in another department.   

Clarabel – OMG 9 days to go? Where did that time go? How are you doing? Any signs of the little man yet? 

Toffeecat – good luck on the 2ww. How are you feeling?

Tanya – fab news that Jessica slept through the night – how jealous am I?

Wombly – yay fab news on starting stimms, how’s it going? Yep that protein stuff is gross isn’t it? I had one glass of the stuff and then gave up!

Feline – yay to you too and how are the stimms for you too?

Hello and happy easter to everyone else too – Sam, Lou, Jo, Just P, Bel and all the others my sleep deprived brain has forgotten.
Hope you are all eating lots of choccie eggs

Liz
xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Sorry its been a few days since my last post, I've no excuse really other than I have been trying to lie down and relax as much as possible since Thursday!

AM - Enjoy your first scan - I'm sure it will go fine and you'll come back very excited!! Let us know how it goes.


Feline/Wombly - how is it going with the Stimms?  I had intense headaches quite frequently while stimming, I'd wake up with them and they wouldn't shift no matter what I took or tried!

I had my ET on Thursday and all went ok. I have been feeling mild cramping ever since though which is worrying me a bit. It comes and goes and is a lot milder than period pains but still, not sure what it could mean...   Matters are not helped by those horrible progesterone pessaries - they have made me so constipated and my boobs are killing me!!!

Anyway, this has got to be a short post as i'm desperate for something to eat!!

HEllo to everyone on here and sending you all lots of     . xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Just a quick one....

Toffeecat I had cramps from the beginning  

Happy Easter Ladies and I hope we can all meet up soon xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick one from me as about to go out for a nice walk and some fresh air...

First of all thanks for all your good luck messages for Tuesday - it means a lot!

Toffeecat - I had cramping all throughout the 2ww so try not to worry.  Keep putting your feet up and take it easy.

Hi to everyone else and Happy Easter!!


A-M


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

a-m good luck with scan this week, I am thinking of you honey

Clara- not long now. How exciting. Are you all set? Are you at Kingston?

Liz - getting any more sleep? A holiday will do you the world of good. Sept isnt far away

Tanya, jessica gets more gorgeous everyday

Jack, good luck getting some answers. I feel for you so much at the moment. You know where I am when you are ready

Pin Pin. I will give you a call. I am under the doctor you mentioned. I dont know about costs as Bupa is footing the bill. I havent been in a good place the last few days. We were with monster in law last weekend and I have been bleeding since Monday so will call u when on better form later in the week if thats ok?

Toffecat. I have cramps whenever I am pregnant so this is a good sign- in fact this is how I normally know I am.

Wombly and Feline , good luck with stimms and I am parying for lots of lovely eggs

Sarah, do you have a date for FET yet?

I have my follow up appt Wed. I will get all my blood tests back and a prescription for meds and a plan of action for getting pregnant. Namely lots of sex( DH very pleased), clomid and vitamins.

I feel very strange. I go from being positive to the worst kind of pain I have ever had- almost dispair. I am so angry, as is the DR that I was put forward for IVF before a treatment plan was put together to solve the issue of early miscarriage. Anyway, DH and I are trying to remain positive and our odds of having a live birth from less than 3% ( given by QMH) to over 50%
have gone from less than 3% to over 80%- quite unbelievable really

Dr seems unconcerned about egg quality, which is what we thought the problem was. He is only going to suggest further IVF if I haven't fallen pregnant within 6 months. He says as our last chemical pregnancy was Feb 09, to go for natural conception.  

Have a lovely long weekend everyone 

didi
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Didi - as Sam said, she too was written off by QM's (as was Jack) and look at how that one ended up so      with the upcoming weeks of going for it 

Toffeecat - yay fab news that are currently PUPO. Hope you are taking lots of time to chill and not think about anything.........yeah, right!
Oh yes, the bottom bullets are the most evil things ever 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely day and managed to get out and enjoy the sunshine that finally decided to make an appearance

For those who have been asking for an updated pic of Ellis, here is Mr Naughty-Face, looking like butter wouldn't melt. However this was after a very early bath yesterday, following a particularly explosive nappy incident, which resulted in a complete change of clothes and the early bath!!!   










Oh I so don't want the Easter holiday to end! 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

I hope you all had a lovely Easter break, I;m back to work tomorrow and can;t tell you how much I;m dreading it!  Staying away for a few days has helped as up until now I hadn't cried at all now I think I'm going to need a bucket.

Liz, Ellis is absolutely adorable, sorry to hear he's got reflux.  Has it been lovely to spend time as as Family over Easter?

Didi, yes QMH only deal with the easy peasy cases (sorry ladies!), you've go to be tenacious, stubborn, have lots of equity in your house, single minded and never ever want to give up to get as far as we have      good lick for your appt, I have a feeling your luck has changed, BUPA is paying that's number 1 bit.... two more bits to come I think.

Toffecat, congratulation hun, PUPO  

A-M, good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, you're bound to be anxious, don't forget a little pic for us

Womby, sorry to hear about the headaches par for the course i think, take care of yourself and try to relax, hope the scan goes well this week.

Pinpin, hope you had a good break in France and had better weather than us!

Hi Clarabel, Tanya, Caroline and all


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Don't really feel like posting but thought it better to get it over and done with...

The news from my scan this morning is a bit mixed, in a nutshell I have one bean on board but we weren't really able to see a heartbeat.  Katie said it might be because it was a little too early (though I am 7 weeks and 2 days today) or it wasn't clear enough, or (the one I don't want) it's just not a viable pregnancy!  Suffice to say I'm praying for either of the first two options...

Anyway, got another appointment for next Monday so I guess I'm playing the waiting game again.  Sorry to sound so down.  I know I should try to keep more positive as I've got this far afterall but it just wasn't what I was hoping for.  To top it all I am now back in work and having to pretend that I am fine when I am anythign but!

Gotta go now as sneaking on while at work.  Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Jack, I've been thinking about you. Hope you are ok-ish and your first day back at work is not too tough   

A-M, I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Try stay   but no doubt easier said than done. I really am   for you for some great news on Monday. In the meantime, sending you loads of  

Toffeecat, hope all well with you and the 2ww is not driving you too  . Are you back at work? or taking some time off?

Feline and Wombly, how is stimms going?

Liz, that latest photo of Ellis is just too cute, can't believe how much he has grown already!!

Didi, Pinpin, Sarah, Tanya, Sam, Jo, JustP and all the others hope you are keeping well and  

As for me, no signs or twinges yet. Baby must be quite happy and comfy where he is.. Got an appt at Kingston on Monday (my due date).. that's if nothing has happened before that  

Love to all
C


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

A-M I am thinking of you honey and praying for the best outcome. I have everything crossed for wonderful news next week. Think good news is due on this board so reckon its your turn!! 

LOts of love
didi


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

A-M -    must be a very anxious time for you (as if it wasn't already) hope everything is okay on Monday - we all have our  for you   

Didi - glad you have a professional on your side to look after your interest - seems they are hard to find 

Clarebel - how exciting! Counting down the days before you meet him... good luck for Monday  

Jack -   it must be horrible having to go back to work - feel for you  

Toffeecat - congrats on being PUPO!!!! when is your OTD? Get lots of rest & think positive thoughts 

Liz - I can't see the pic at work but bet he looks cute - not sure about explosive nappies though  

Tanya - happy easter to you too 

First stims scan tomorrow - Feline what time are you in? fingers crossed everything is working as it should....feeling some twinges in that area now, my libido seems to be up & am fancying anything with lots of testosterone  so am hoping something is working!

Hope everyone is okay after the lovely bank holiday weekend. I currently have my little sister staying with me to study for her GCSE's (she's a very good 15yr old - not at all how I was at that age!) - she loves cooking too so am hoping for a gourmet week!  

Wombly x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello,

Wombly, how exciting about your first Stimms scan! I hope that it al goes ok (sounds like it is) and you've got lots of nice little follies!  

AM - sorry to hear the scan didn't go as well as you hoped but I am praying for a much better result on Monday and that all will be back on track with your little peanut   

Clarabel - good luck for  Monday (or earlier) - how exciting that your little man is finally going to make his grand entrance!

jack - hope you're feeling a little better than earlier... sending you lots of    

Didi and AM - thanks for making me feel so much better about the cramping! Funnilly enough, it was quite noticeable on Saturday (day 3) and then not much on Sunday, monday and today, only the odd very faint twinge. My insanity is making me think that I hope that the crampings gone down isn't bad news!!    Does anyone know when implantation is likely to take place? I have had no bleeding/spotting so that is also making me panic! AAARGH!! So sorry for being a complete nutcase but maybe some of you can appreciate what I am going through!

I am due to test on Thursday 23 April and this in between time is going SO slowly! I am back at work as of today but trying to take it really slowly. Not taking the stairs anymore but the lifts and not bending over to pick things up etc if i can help it! I was lucky that my ET was last thursday so I had the entire easter break to relax without having to take extra time off work.  

Lots of love to you all, must dash home now and put my feet up! xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

A-M -    Hope the postive outcome is what comes out of this for you. Please stay  .  No news is good news sometimes so you are still PUPO so just remember that!

Didi - So glad things are getting better for you sweetie and you're heading in the right direction.

Clarebel - Good luck for next week. You must be bursting to see your little one!

Jack -  Will be thinking of you back at work. Hopefully it wont be too bad for you.

Toffeecat - Lots & lots of     ! I have heard cramping is good. Just make sure you're taking it easy which is sometimes easier said than done.

Liz - Ellis is beautiful - got a little cheeky twinkle to his eyes - he'll break all the girls hearts in year to come I bet!

Tanya - happy belated easter!!!

Wombly - I'm in @ 8.30 again - what time are you there, is it same time again?  I'm sure of you're feeling all that stuff than it can only be good as I have been exactly the same! Also, I had (sorry TMI) quite a lot of EWCM yesterday and wasn't sure what was going on but apparently it's normal because of the hormones?? Feeling more bloated now but glad as it must mean things are developing nicely. I have had no more headaches and have been feeling pretty good.    

Hope everyone had a wicked easter break. I went to Torremolinos to get some sun and it was definitely there! It was lovely and feel so relexed now. Getting quite excited that EC date should be monday. What if my scan shows things are in fact more advanced than they should be? Is there ever any cases when they bring EC forward?

Feline x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

AM      I have heard of people going for a scan at your stage and it was to early, good luck hun and I'm praying for you and your little bean  

Liz Ellis is soooo cute, can't wait to meet him in person sometime 

Toffeecat The 23rd was my due date last year I hope that is a good omen for you   (I was naughty and tested two days early     )

Feline and Wombly Good luck and I hope you both have a good healthy crop growing     

Clarabel I hope it all kicks off soon and goes quick and smoothly  

Didi Good luck hun I hope it does happen naturally keeping everything crossed for you 

Jack I hope your first day back went ok 

Pinpin I hope you are having a nice time in France x

Sam How are you, bump and the girls doing?

Sarah I hope you and DH are ok  

Hi to everyone I have missed   

Tanya


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope you all had a lovely Easter break. I went back home to Ireland for the weekend which was nice. There was however a lovely letter from the copolscopy clinic waiting for me when I got back. The results of my biopsy showed I had severe dysplasia (CIN 3), which needs to be treated. The date they have given me for treatment is the 30th of April, 2 days after my first doctors appointment in Queen Marys on the 28th. I'm pretty sure Queen Marys will tell me to go away and come back when all is done. I phoned the copolscopy clinic and asked if they could bring it forward at all, they said they would put me on the cancellation list, so fingers crossed. But she did say that even if it is brought forward that the doctor in Queen Marys will probably want to wait until the results of the treatment is back 3 weeks later  

I'm really annoyed with the whole thing, the copolscopist (sp) said the last day I was there that there was no reason why I couldn't go ahead with any fertility treatment and could still receive treatment for an abnormal smear even if I was pregnant, but now she has said that I should hold off on any fertility treatment until after this has been cleared up.

Not sure whats going to happen now. Do you think its worth turning on the tears when I go to Queen Marys??


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Feline - did you smile at me when I came out of Katie's room? How did it go? I am so snap with you - I also had lots of (sorry TMI) EWCM yesterday  - I've sent you a PM 

Molly - I know its frustrating   and I'm sorry but I'm not sure what displasia is but I would just go with whatever the clinic recommends, its better to be safe than sorry & better to do things when your body has healed & is ready, etc. I would just be honest with QM's and see what they advise

Good news from my Stims scan - Katie said 'lovely' and 'very good' so I'm assuming that means things are going well. Still on track for EC on Monday so looks like the new formation of 2/3/2/3 for the menopur is working. I think I've got about 6 or 7 on the left and 8 on the right & they're at the right sizes. I was only half listening as felt really anxious and was so concerned about getting some syringes (used the last one this morning) as soon as I got in the room I said 'I need syringes' as I really didn't want to forget  - DH said write it on your hand but what if I couldn't get it off before I went to work?!?! Anyway - told my boss it looks like I'll be going into hospital next week & will be signed off but I'll know for definite on Friday so he's pleased  oh well 

BTW - there was a girl in the waiting room who had an 8.15 appt - if you're reading this let me know- I'm never sure whether to chat! 

Hi to everyone else
Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

I'm more of a lurker on this board as i'm waiting for my start date for IVF but we are on the waiting list.  I was just after some advice really.

I have had all my tests done and at our last appt in Feb we were put on the waiting list which we were told is about 12 months.  The nurse we saw (older lady) said to come back for DHs blood results and for me to be weighed.

We were due back in 4 weeks and i rang yesterday and spoke to a chap on the phone who proceeded to cancel our appt saying we didn't need to come back until Autumn??  I'm just so confused (and a bit fed up) - why did the nurse tell us to do one thing and then he said another and cancelled it?

Anyone else had this?


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Wombly - Yay to your egg collection - so hope we're same time on monday. What time's your friday scan?

Molly - Better to let your body get back to normal but waiting for that is difficult I can imagine.  

Hi Toffeecat, didi, Tanya, Clarabel, AM, liz and everyone else 

About my stimms scan - Got 10 eggs on left and a very uncomfy 16 on right  
Got blood tests to monitor this and now on one menupur instead of two. EC still due monday - crazy huh!! Womb lining looking good - nice and thick so sort of good news. Only thing is bridge ctr have a protocol that 25 eggs or over they will freeze and not put any back inside due to ohss risk!! Lets hope there is less eggs than 25 then out of the 26 follies I have. 

Feline xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I will be quick as knackered after a rollercoaster day


so....


had appt with Dr shettata( spelt wrong I think but too tired to dig out card) and all bloods were back. The 1st thing he said before we sat down was " I have good news, I know what's wrong"  I honestly never thought we would hear those words. 

All the blod tests were normal except the NK cells which were 70% above the normal range. He has written a prescription for steriods( take from ovulation), aspirin (daily), folic acid , calcium and a superovulator( not clomid - for day 1-5) & thryoxin( as is). I dont need heparin thank goodness.

Wewill be doing scans next month and having timed sex after an hcg shot. He says this is the quickest way to get pregnant naturally! I will then be scanned every 2 weeks after a positive test and will be under his care at Epsom. 

Phew.. a lot to take in after being told we had1-2% chance of having a baby. Steve asked what our chances now were of a pregnancy going passed 12 weeks and today he said "100%" based on his success rate with this condition. A bit optimistic but looking on the bright side- we have answers and a treatment 

So, I am concentrating on getting in a good place mentally and getting fit. Everything except coffee and horseriding is fine... I am  positive and hope its 10th time lucky for us.....

Toffecat implantation happens day 5-10. It is normal to have no spotting. It is normal to have symptoms from a few days after conception and its normal to have no symptoms after conception. Every pregnancy is different. Carry on as normal as best you can- I know its hard


Feline and Wombly sounds like stiming has gone really well. Feline praying you dont get OHSS and go to ET nxt week

Sam how was scan?

Pin Pin I will call you. I really think you should see  Sheetata and at least get tested and you can decide where to go from there?

Tanya and Liz - you have the most beautiful children. Liz when are we to meet your gorgeous new boy?

C - not long now...how are you feeling? will they induce you if you go past your due date?

AM - thinking of u. I hope your camera shy beanie performs for the camera next week

Molly i am so sorry your treatment ma be postponed. Health comes first. You will have a baby before you knowit

Jack- when is yr appt?

Sarah- r u ok honey?

Jo, just p thinking of u both


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi - wow that all sounds really positive  so pleased for you  - it must be so reassuring knowing what the problem is and that someone understands & knows what to do about it

Feline - hope you don't get over 25 eggs   so you can go ahead but it is better for them to err on the side of caution, your body has to be in good shape to accept the embies. I'm in at 8am again tomorrow & DH will be with me this time - what time is yours?

Rosh - not sure I understand why they've cancelled your appt but can only think your next appt was just with the nurse with the following one with a consultant so assume he doesn't see the point in you seeing the nurse anymore so just go straight to the consultant? Did you ask what the blood test results were? I know its frustrating but August isn't that far away really 

Samia - how are you doing? Not long until your scan now  (21st April?)

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Wombly - appt was for further SA, results of Karotype test, results of hormone blood test (DH) and for me to be weighed.  I got a text from the clinic today and they have scheduled our next appt for 7 October.  Just feel deflated - in November we got told by the nurse that we would be seen within 6 months for treatment due to our PCT - all change in Feb with a different nurse and now this.  Nick said that since we went on the list in Feb 09 we would prob start treatment in Feb10 or just before.

Has anyone under Kingston PCT(surrey) been treated in under a year?  Just feel confused and upset - trying to figure our whether to wait for the NHS appt or consider a private one first?


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Didi - so glad there is a solution and that the success rate is so high!! can't beleive you were made to feel like the journey was over & sooo glad u never gave up. Keep up the PMA  

Wombly - My appointment is 8.30 again so might bump into u and ur dh. Had another blood test done today so awaiting news on that - probably just to confirm to continue with one powder instead of two or they might tell me to stop injections completely! I hope tomorrow's scans will confirm Monday as the collection date and that all is gonna be ok   

Rosh - It is so unfair how it is all done by PCT's. Some people have had to wait whilst others get seen quicker and the only difference has been what PCT they fall under. Well as Wombly said, it will come round quickly for you in the end, but it might be worth your while to continue calling them to check if any cancellations etc. Works sometimes 

Feline xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Feline - they were quite stern on the phone earlier so don't feel like i can call up for advice anymore


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Sorry been AWOL for a bit but have Aaliyah on school hols and Keira has just been a little bugger!!! Well bless her she's not well so off to the doc this pm and see what he/she says!!  I'm 12 weeks today and really scared about the 12 week scan!! which is on the 21st (well remembered Wombly  )

A-M don't get yourself down yet hun as with Keira I had exactly the same happened to me so fingers crossed for your next scan hun   

Wombly and Feline loads of PMA for EC on mondays for your huns   

Didi, absoulutely brilliant news hun and I'm sure it won't be long before you get your BFP  

Liz, Ellis is just a cutie and I know what you mean about butter wouldn't melt    Are you breastfeeding or bottles or both? Hope you're getting more sleep  

Sarah, how are you hands? They looked real bad!!    You must have had one them falls we used to have as a kid!!!  

Tanya how are you and Jess doing?  I bet you can't believe how grown-up she looks already??  

Jack, Jo, JustP how are you all?  

Rosh75, I would push for an earlier appt if I were you and demand an explanation as to why it was moved so far back!!  

Lou you still here hun?  Or maybe you've flown out somewhere exotic??  

Clarabel any news yet??  Not long now and hope everything goes well and labour not too long   

Molly, shame tx had to be postponed but to be honest it would be best if you and your body are in tip top condition for it and it will be round before you know it  

Hello to everyone I've forgotten but Keira is whingeing (sp?) and wants my attention  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - just a quick one - not ready yet   have to go back Monday so hopefully EC on Wed....DH has to move his conference speech  

Feline - how did you do?

Got to get back - boss lurking  

Wombly x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Wombly, wishing you lots of luck for weds - i'm sure it will all go nice and smoothly. x 

I just wanted to have a quick rant because I'm feeling really down! 

I'm plodding along, waiting for the dreaded 2WW to end so that I can test and its getting me really depressed.  For the first 4-5 days after ET, I could feel mild intermittent cramps like AF pains but now that seems to almost gone (only 2-3 a day now) so i'm getting really worried something isn't right  

I'm sure you can all appreciate how frustrating this is and i really want to get more positive but am finding it hard today! I keep reading lots of different forums on the net and to be honest, i think i will stop and just stick to this lovely one because I'm going to drive myself insane with all the different things people say/think!!  I tried really hard not analyse everything that I'm feeling but now that I'm not feeling much anymore, I'm more worried than when i was feeling things! 

Sorry to be a pain in the bottom and a massive misery guts but I just needed to get this off my chest. 

Hope everyone is well and I'm so sorry that this is a "ME" message today. xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I have been spending a lot of time reseraching and reading Dr Beer's book and as a result little time posting these past few days but keeping up with everyone's news on here closely ever day  

Toffeecat - oh hun I want to give you a big   I have not been in your situation but I can objectively say that the girls on here who have had BFPs have had many different symptoms and some none at all. I don't think you can conclude anything until you have tested on your official testing date - when is it?   

Feline - I have my fingers crossed and   for you that no more than 25 eggs are collected and no OHSS. How did it go this am? 

Wombly - looks like those little eggies need a few more days to mature.  Have a nice relaxing weekend to help with this process and get ready for being PUPO by next weekend/early following week   

Samia - 12 weeks yay, congrats!! good luck with your scan on Tuesday. I am sure it will go well sending lots and lots of  

A-M - How are you feeling ? Please don't worry too much, I hope samia's experience has reassured you.  I have everything crossed for you, hoping your scan goes well and you can breath a sight of relief soon  

Didi - This is all very positive, I am sooo excited for you and glad that you finally have some answers and solutions. It won't be long now until you are pregnant again and carry to full term this time with the help of Dr S. I spoke with him this morning, he seems really nice.

Sarah - Ouch you hands   - that looked like it hurt... a lot! Hopefully this is starting to heal   BTW I love you new photo on ********, gorgeous little minx!   How's things with DH's job situation?

Liz - isn't Ellis just the perfect looking baby? The latest pic you posted of him is beautiful.  

Lauralou - where are you? I hope you're ok.

Clarabel - any signs of your little fella wanting to make an appearance into this world yet? 

Molly - sorry to hear treatment may have to be delayed but as someone else said it's best that you are in top health before you start the tx. Just a thought since your appt for treatment of dysplasia is on the 30/04 could you maybe call QM now and ask if them to postpon your appt by a few weeks so that when you see them finally you'll be able to tell them exactly what treatment you've had and where you are and hopefully they'll let you get on with tx then ? i suspect they might not want to do tx if you see them 2 das before the treatment but maybe more likely if you've already had the treatment?

Rosh - so sorry that your appt has been postponned   My advice on this is to keep on calling them and present yourself there in person as oftenas you can in order to get a cancellation appt. i did a lot of this and managed to bring forward by a few precious weeks  

Jo - how are you doing?  

Justp - I hope you're all right too  

As for me, I've come to the conclusion that it would indeed be wise to have the immune testing done especially as I already have an immune disorder.  I have made an appointment to see Dr ******* at Parkside for 9th May. I left a voicemail for his secretary yesterday as she is on hols and was surprised when the Dr called me back himself this morning which I thought was very nice of him.  He took the time to listen and answer my questions over the phone which I really appreciated.  He told me that i should definitely have the immune testing done but that as I am currently taking a course of steroids for my ulcerative colitis they should not be done now but at least 3 weeks after I finish taking them which I expect to be early june if my gastroenterologist who I am seeing this afternoon confirms that that is indeed the plan.  In the meantime he said he can do some other tests and prescribe other things to help with natural conception as with the current course of steroids it's a good time to try if the issue is indeed with immune!
I'm also awaiting to receive copies of our results from QMH which I have now been told should arrive in the post next thursday and I have asked my GP to do all the tests that QM had not done as they will be requested for private treatment (HIV, hep b, C, smear test..) and she has agreed to do this for us on the 12th May.

I'm working form home today so been writing this post whilst having lunch and now got to get ready to go a see my Ulcerative colitis consultant at Gatwick park!

Have a good weekend all !

Pinpin x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Well I had my scan this morning (it really hurt on the right hand side and brought tears to my eyes - the nurses words were 'you're ovaries are so swollen they're practically kissing!!) to see if my follies are ready and sure enough they are - however had another blood test and oestrogen levels are too high. Got to have another blood test tomorrow morning @ kingston and stop injections. If test tomorrow shows level has dropped hen EC will still be Monday. If still too high then they will have to coast me until Wednesday for EC. So might still see you there Wombly!!
Would like it to be Monday though if the levels allow it. 

Toffeecat - Hope everything turns out how you hope - whens your test day?

Wombly - hope you're not up to anything to energetic this weekend.    I'm sure you'll be ready before you know it - we should be PUPO about the same time!

Samia - Glad your over 12 wk now and hope scan goes brilliantly you lucky lady : )

A-M - Good luck for your scan  

Didi - Can't wait to hear from you when you're next time of being pg comes around and you make it through to the other side  

Lauralou - how are things?

Clarabel - Oooooh,not long now!! 

Pinpin - glad your following through with immune investigations - and hope you get the answers you deserve!

All my stuff seems to be breaking this week - my car is overheating - my sunglasses hair straightners, remote locking on my car - EVERYTHING!! Not going to let anything phase me though!
I'm bloated, uncomfy and want the right results tomorrow - to hear that my levels are safe enough for treatment Monday.
Please, please, please all send me positive vibes and keep my bubbles going for luck!!
Have a good weekend all.

Feline x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Wombly,    for the week-end hoping that your follies grow, grow and grow some more  


Feline hope your levels don't get too high and that EC goes ahead on Monday   

Pinpin glad you're getting somewhere with all the tests, I mean I liked QM but the trouble there is I think it's a one size fits all if you see what I mean!!  People like you, Didi, Jack and I need a more personalised tx more investigations but QM just doesn't do them even if private tx!!  Which I can't understand!!  Bear in mind that after I failed to stimms I was told by a certain Dr (no names as she might be reading  ) that only egg donation should be considered      Well, I'd love to see her face once (hoping and   that everything goes well) I've had this bubba 

Anyway, just to say to everybody to never give up!!!  and have a nice week-end   Hope everybody's well  

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello girls

Samia thanks for your encouraging comments  

Just a quick one to say that i saw my gastroenterologist yesterday and although he said the UC does not lok bad and under control he wants me to stya on 25mg prednisolone steroid for 1 month to make sure with hit the immune imbalance on the head then i will reduce by 5mg each week until i'm completely off them. He said this means that Dr S. won't be able to do the immune testing when i see him on the 9th may but maybe able to look at other things (not sure what ??).
Also i'm hoping to receive letter with date for start of IVF at QM soon... hopefully   

Feline and Wombly thinking of you both wishing you good luck for next week.  Feline i have everything crossed that it all goes well hun and Wombly I am   for a third time lucky  for you.

Love 
Pinpin x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone  

I have had the results back from today's bloods and oestrogen levels are still too high so no EC on Monday - will either be Tues/Weds/Thurs : (
I got to do another blood test tomorrow morning @ kingston to see whether they are dropping yet. I's good I'm being monitored so closey but don't want any delays to effect my egg quality (trying v. hard to get anxious about it all.) 
What with bloods this morning and tomorrow, looks like no lie in for me this weekend!
Pinpin - sounds positive at least - u'll be back on that old rollercoaster of ivf in no time. I hope it all goes to plan

Wombly - I strongly suspect we may be at EC on Wednesday together ! I'm a little disappointed it's not Monday for me, but am a firm beleiver that everything happens for a reason so have to remain positive about the situation really. Hope your follies are growing good and getting ready!

Sam - hope everything with you is going good!

Feline x

Love
Pinpin x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
I am still here just been lurking for the past few weeks and reading all the new posts; there have been loads, what a busy thread. 

Liz – Ellie is a sweetie; hope you are managing to get some sleep?

Wombly – Good luck with the EC this week. 

Feline – Not long until your EC.  Hope you managed to get you car fixed etc; lots of things always seem to break at once! 

Samia – I can’t believe it is 12 weeks already – it has flown by.  Only a few days until the scan. 

Pinpin – Sounds like you are starting to get somewhere with the immune testing.  Just reading your posts confuses me.  Hope your Gatwick Park appointment went well. 

Toffeecat – How are you?  When can you test?  Hope you are feeling more positive. 

Clarabel – Any signs yet?

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope you are all ok and enjoying the sunshine.   

As for me I am still unemployed (5 weeks now), it is strange how I am starting to grow accustomed to it!!  I thought I would be bored ridged but I am having an ok time, won’t tell DH that though!  I have had an interview at a heating co and am on the shortlist.  I also have interview at a school on Wednesday.  As for the IVF side of things, I had my HSG and scan on 7th April; nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.  I think everything is ok down there.  I must say the gowns are most attractive especially with knee highs on!!  DH did his SA and called for the results last week, the man said there was nothing in there, oh dear.  We still have time to do another SA before our consultant appointment on 13th May, so fingers crossed this gives a more positive result!

Anyway, i better go as DH wants his dinner now the football has finished!! 

Tale care. 

LauraLou
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Had bit of a hellish day! Had to get up early and go to Kingston for more bloods - they couldn't get any out so I have now got three very sore puncture marks and bruising in both arms and hand!!
Had result this afternoon that oestrogen levels are lower but still too high for EC !!
Starting to really dispair - know I should have PMA, but the fear is creeping into my mind that I might not get that far. Would e such a waste of all these follies, so had a real good cry this avo.

Got another blood test and scan in the morning as daily checks are now needed and had a blood test every day since last weds. Original EC day was tomorrow but as it's not going to happen I'm not going to go into anyway as feel truly poo and need a god damn rest.

Wombly – Good luck with the EC - I could be with you on Wednesday depending on results tomorrow   - u got scan tomorrow also?

Lauralou - good luck for the shortlisted job. How many SA your Dh done, just the one? I think they need three generally - don't worry too much - my DP's first was nothing then 1 mill then 6 mill.

Samia – Not long until your scan!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm all cried out and feel much better after cuddles with DP! And they haven't even cancelled my cycle yet so don't know why I got so upset - just worried for my little follies. Got quite attached already and want to follow this through.

Soz for all the negativity today.

Feline x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Having been feeling very well the last few days so did a HPT this morning and got a  , first ever natural one, unfortunately I've started spotting so it's off for the blood tests tomorrow.  Don't know what made me do it really just felt a bit BFP.

Feline, I hope your results settle and you can go for EC soon, this is hellish for you hun.

Woby good luck for EC.

Samia, I'm sure the scan will go well and you'll see a much better image this time.

Pinpin, prednisolone is the steroid they use when they treat you for early mc too so they may well keep you on it after your immune testing, QMH are not very good with immune issues 'tho, are you with them on NHS or private?

So ladies if you have any    left think of my little miracle bean, they said there were no eggs and there was at least one all the time, I though I was finally getting my miracle!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

JAck - OMG!!!!! That's fab news - really hope the spotting is nothing - sending you lots of       and     

Feline - yep back in tomorrow @ 8.30. It must be a very anxious time for you  but hopefully everything will work out 'just so' and we'll both be in on Wed    

Laralou - good to hear things are moving along. Sorry to hear there was nothing in DH's results  - how has he taken it? Hopefully it will be a better result on the next test 

Toffeecat - sorry to hear you were feeling down  but this is very much a natural response in the 2ww - I think the 2ww should be classed as torture!   It's so up & down but try to take advantage of the PMA times - sending you lots of       - when is your OTD?

PInPin - you've been so good & efficient at getting things done - hopefully you will have the answers soon & can get on with what needs to be done 

Clarebel - anything happening yet?!? hope you aren't too uncomfy 

Will let you know tomorrow how things go with the scan but hope  things are growing down there.

Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Womby, I'm not holding out much hope but I DID get pregnant naturally the first time ever, can't believe the doctors couldn't collect the egg at EC, wonder if it would have stuck if I was still taking the full dose of steroids and cyclogest.

Good luck with your EC on Wednesday, hope you get that miracle!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack - OMG that is fantastic news!!!  Was sat here feeling a bit sorry for myself and your news has made my evening!!  I'm praying that the spotting is nothing and that this one sticks...

Wombly and Feline - Wishing you both lots of luck for EC this week.  Keep hanging on in there and I'm sure everything will be just fine.

Pinpin - good news on your immune testing, you really seem to be getting somewhere.

Samia - Not long until your 12 week scan so wishing you lots of luck but I'm sure it will all be okay.  Thanks for your message about your first scan with Keira, it's really given me some hope.

Anyway, as for me I'm pretty terrified to be honest.  Got my second scan tomorrow and praying like mad for some good news.  Really don't want to come away not knowing like last week as that is almost the worst thing about it, and if I'm honest I've kinda got used to being pg so hoping my bean plays ball and shows some real signs of life...

No doubt I'll post an update tomorrow but if you could all keep your fingers crossed it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ditto AM, hope the scan goes well for you too, you must take comfort in the fact that you're still feeling Pg and not spotting, lots of ladies are small for their dates and go back regularly for more bloods and scan and go on to have healthy babies. l'm sure your little bean just wants mummy's full attention for a little while longer.  Take care


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jack   So so happy hun you don't know   You see I told you so      Try and relax (if you can) It's very common to read in early pregnancy specially if your first natural one as your body needs to get used to the fact it's pregnant: I did bleed with Aaliyah and rushed to the gp who explained to me that your body is not used to being pregnant and AF wants to start (dunno if that makes sense but it did when he explained it to me!!) Anyway right now you have a     so wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy hun you deserve it so much (and you might want to leave you c/card @ home from now on as baby will be expensive  ) 

Wombly good luck for tomorrow hun   

A-M you'll be fine hun keep the PMA   

Feline, a friend of mine coasted for so long she never thought she'd get there but she did and has a lovely, bubbly 3 yr old dd so try and relax and EC will be here shortly   

LauraLou, good luck with the job interviews hun, I'm sure something will turn up soon    What did that man mean by "there's nothing in there??"  Hope everything goes well for his next one  

Hello Pinpin (you're welcome  ) Hi Liz, Sarah, Jo, Clarabel (are you a Mummy yet  ) and everybody else I'm sure I'm forgetting!!  

As for me scan is tuesday and dreading it   Keira has not been well and we don't know what's the matter with her!!  We thought she had chicken pox but still nothing!!    She has this red rash that comes and goes on her torso goes up her neck and on her face    Then it goes.... don't know if it's food allergy or what!!  Haven't changed anything so dunno if I should take her to gp again   as the rash will probably disappear by the time I get there!!    Anyway, all bubbles welcome  

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening everyone!

Sounds like we've got a busy week ahead of us girlies!

Jack, OMG! that's just fantastic news! Sending you loads of  and   for your little one to stick.    for a great blood test result tomorrow  

AM, no doubt the past few days must have been hellish. Good luck for your scan tomorrow        . Got everything crossed for you  

Sam, all the very best for your scan on Tuesday   , I'm sure you'll be just fine though lovely!
Sorry to hear Keira has not been well, hope that nasty rash clears very soon. Give her some extra cuddles from me xxx

Feline, hope you get your go ahead for EC on Wednesday and then ET won't be delayed. Sounds like you are in good hands though and they are keeping a very close eye on you  

Wombly, good luck for your scan tomorrow! Here is tons of   for EC on Wednesday and for some top quality eggies!   

Toffeecat, not long now til the end of your 2ww!! is it Thursday your HPT day?

Lauralou, good luck on the job front. And as the others said, with my DH too every SA's result was very different! Don't let it drag you down. They'll probably do more tests.  Also, there is a very good doctor at the Bridge dealing with MF. I'm sure he'll be able to help if necessary. In the meantime, sending you loads of   

Pinpin, sounds like you are making some great progress with your immune testing. You must be so pleased to finally getting some answers  

Sarah, you've gone all quiet on us. Hope you and DH are ok.  
Saw the state of your hands on ** by the way, OUCH!! that must have been some fall!! 

Didi, hope all well with you too and you're busy working on that natural BFP  

Hi to everyone else, Liz, Jo, Just P, Tanya and everyone else I've missed. Hope you are all doing well.

As for me, still nothing.. not even a little twinge or sign.. the waiting game goes on.. Will make sure to let you all know as soon as our little fella decides to make his appearance! 

Love to all

Cx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Omg omg omg    
Jack this is amazing news

Take yr steriods, pregnacare with omega , progestone and baby aspirin- have PMA there is no reason with steriods that all won't be well.

This just goes to show! Theres nowt like the natural way!

Go to EPU and have an early scan to put your mind at rest. Epsom has one. Say you are bleeding and they will see you. Please make sure they look after you! I have everything crossed!!

Well thats it!  I have been feeling very sorry for myself recently. I had best go make a baby!

dids 
Will do personals later but Jack I am over the moon....


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I knew I'd forgotten somebody: Didi!!    Sorry hun, enjoy baby making  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack

just read your other post

Please have PMA , take yr steriods now and cyclogest, they work almost immediately.You have a BFP so it has stuck! I am sending lots of positive vibes  Spotting is very usual in early pregnancy

and A/M thinking of u and all you E/C ladies
xxxxxxxxxx

and sam no worries, I havent done personals either as I am off to bed!!!! 

PS i said we needed some good news, So, A/M your turn next!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

AM - good luck for today   

Jack - good luck for your test results today   

Samia - good luck for tomorrow   

Didi - hope your     is going well 

Sarah - Liz - where are you? 

OMG so much happening this week!

I am all set to go for Wed so trigger tonight, excited & nervous. Looks like I have about 18 follies in all but 7 lead ones, they got me to inject another set of 3 menopur whilst I was there this morning (so that's 5 in the last 12 hrs!) and there was about 4 follies just behind the lead ones so hoping they catch up by Wed. And lining is a nice & thick 15.8

Feline - good to speak to you earlier - hope everything was okay for you??  

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one from me to say it was bad news this morning...

My baby has no heartbeat and has stopped growing, so my pregnancy is not viable.  Am just devastated.  Julie was really nice about it all and gave me a hug but I just can't believe we've gotten to this stage only to fail now.  Suffice to say it hurts like hell.

Anyway, she said I should miscarry within the next week but if I don't I have another appointment for next week to double check then help things along.  Am not at work today as I just can't face it.  Not sure whether I'll be around for a while as I need to get my head around it all, but want you to know I'll be dropping in from time to time and thinking of you all.  Take care.


A-M


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

AM - so sorry hun


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Have to be quick as manic-

A
/M and Jack thinking of you today

Sam good luck tommorow

Wombly good luck Wed

Feline I hope you aren't coasting for too long

Toffecat when is OFD?


thinking of you all
Didi


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice you gave me re our cancelled appt    I know i've pretty much been a lurker - i wasn't sure if it was okay to post when we didn't have an IVF start date or not?

Anyway, Not going to push for another appt with the clinic - they have already said there is no point going before it's our turn to start so i shall heed the warning! DH gleefully pulled out a pot and paperwork they gave him at our last appt in Feb to do another SA.  He'd been having baths since August last year as the shower was bust but it's been in working order for 2 whole weeks so he said he wants to go end of June and do another SA as the nurse said.... just to see if his fella's are swimming any better!  Oooh i live in hope!

Have stopped having a panic about waiting on the IVF... i know people at QM who didn't have to wait 12 months for their appt so i'm going with the flow and in the meantime.... weight watchers will assist me in achieving that oh so desired BMI!  

Obviously i still secetly hope that the BFP will come au naturale.... big congrats Jack it has spurred me on!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

A-M so so sorry hun it wasn't good news    

Sam


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all!
I have been 'sent' here by one of you ladies Smiley desperate to meet understanding souls  Cry
I am new to fertilityfriends, so i thought i would introduce myself
Me 28
DH 43
TTC almost 2 years
DH poor count
ME..still waiting, all seems OK,last thing HSG tomorrow (bit scared)

provisional app at QM Feb 09
our first 'proper' visit at ACU Queen Mary's 6.5.09
Anybody out there who's at the same stage or attending QM?

Thank you
V. xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

AM, hunni I am so sorry, you've had some of the cruelest news in your life today, I am sure Julie being there made it easier for you.    Take Care hunni and I hope it happens quickly for you.  

Me too my bloods were crap and bleeding heavily now, just think if I hadn't tested yesterday I'd neer have known!  I'm not sure how to feel, glad it happened naturally but not that it didn't last, now I;m wondering if I've been pregnant naturally before and just not known.

V, hi welcome to the thread, we are certainly understanding!, hope the HSG goes well.

Didi, thanks hun, hope you day got better.

Samia, don't worry about tomorrow hun, I know we've had a bad vibe today but tomrow is a new day   

Clarabel, thanks hun, any twinges today?, you must be so impatient.

Feline, how are you today? still coasting hun or have they given you the trigger

Thanks again for your thoughts ladies, sorry I got all your hopes up, my TIME WILL COME, it's bloody got to now.  My doctor called me last night and I asked a few questions, may start steroids full time and try naturally again although I'm sure having my follies flushed must have done the trick, he thinks I ovulated before EC, I'm alos going to ask for Clomid, although as my egg reserve is so low I'm worried about wasting any.  OMG, the    TTC continues ..............................................


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Jackeen,
thank you very much
will let you know tomorrow
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

My my, so much going on today ladies!!

Hi Vendabenda and welcome to our world! May's not too far ahead. 

AM -  Soooo sorry to hear it wasn't succussful.    It must be devastating to go through that and can only wish you all the best luck for next time hunni.

Jack - Can only say the same to you hun. It's obviously not the 'getting pg' part that is the problem at least. I pray they help find a solution for you to sustain a long and healthy pregnancy.

Samia -  thank you for your encouraging words - I'm sure they helped. Hope the rash isn't anything to worry about. Their skin is so sensitive at that age so could be anything and wil probably go.

Didi - hope all is going well with you,

Wombly - Was nice to chat today also. I'm all set with you hun for Weds - yay!!!

I got trigger shot to do tonight. Didn't think my oestrogen levels were going to allow it as they had only dropped slightly yesterday and by all means it wasn't enough. So when I got the call this afternoon to say they had finally dropped to safe level I was over the moon!! Got lots of follies - they have stopped bothering to count them as they say my ovaries are so swollen that they are having probs figuring out the left one from the right!! 
Forgot to ask about womb lining but I'm sure that is fine too.

So will be reporting to Day case unit on weds at 9.30 for view for EC to take place at 10!!

Feline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

AM and Jack - so very sorry for both of you - and for the poor timing of my post under yours AM - must have done it at the same time - really sorry


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Vendabenda & welcome - there are a few girls at a similar stage to you - Rosh, Pinpin & Laralou - Laralou has just had her HSG. Good luck for tomorrow   mine was fine just a bit like a smear test & actually quite interesting 

Jack - so sorry it didn't work out this time but glad that it has given you hope   

Feline - YAY!!!! I must have got in just before you - I am in at 8.30 for a 9am. Feeling quite shattered today and feeling a bit anxious about EC now - all a cue for more chocolate me thinks  - see you in our gowns on Wed then - no doubt I'll be talking a load of nonsense (no change there then) 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Oh Jack I can't believe this!!!  I'm so upset   I could go on and on but will probably end up depressing you even more!!!  The only good thing is you now know you can do it yourselves so I think clomid is a very good idea (remember I couldn't even stimm but clomid did it for us!!) and also OPKs with the instead cup.  I wish you all the luck in the world hun and I'm sure your turn is very near   

Hi and welcome Vendabenda Wombly answered all your questions I think  

Wombly and Feline good luck hunnies for your EC I'm sure you'll both be fine    OMG imagine "Quads" coming our way: a set of twins each born on the same day  

Didi thanks for the pm hun, hope you're feeling a lot better today  

Hello to all the other girls  

As for me, been feeling   all day and breakfast came straight back up this am after I attempted to change one of Keira's smelly you know what!!!  Had to shout to dh to come and take over    I think I'll use that one again me thinks    Scan tomorrow is at 11am and just hope all is well  

Take care all,

Sam


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening Everyone, 

Jack and AM i am so sorry to hear your news.  

Welcome Vendabenda you are in the right place, everyone here is very friendly and helpful.  I am at the same stage as you, i had my HSG on 7th and seeing the consultant on 13/05.  The HSG is ok, i am the biggest wimp in the world and i survived, so you will be fine! It didn't hurt at all.

Samia - Hope you are feeling a perkier now and the sickness has passed.  

Feline & Wombly - You are both close now; good luck. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. 

Nothing new with me, today was dull, i actually wished i had a job to go to!! Best go as DH wants the computer!  

LauraLou

x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

A/M I have pmeed you. I am so so sorry and feel awful that I wished you luck and you had posted already. I am sending you hugs and you know where I am. You WILL have your baby soon I promise.I really dont know why these things happen and to the best people too 

Jack, I can't believe it. I am so upset for you honey.  I really think you could benefit form Dr S protocol including steriods and clomid, scanning and HCG and timed intercourse. You got pregnant with 1 egg! With superovulation they aim for 2+ which doubles your chances.I mentioned poor egg reserve and peri-menopause and Dr S said that's why he is speeding up pregnancy doing it this way rather than waiting for a natural BFP. He does advocate IVF but says his results of superovulation are better than IUI and only requires 1 scan per cycle, is cheap and non invasive.
Dr S has me on steriods from ovulation until period or continual until week 12 after BFP, then reduced to week 14 , then nothing. That way you only use steriods when you might be pregnant. & definately use Ovulation kits, (Clearblue digital is the best) to be sure of ovulation day. Mine swaps around each cycle and I would be lost without them.
This prooves that you can get pregnant -- I know it doesn't seem like it but you are one step closer.You got this BFP for a reason. I believe it has proved that immunes are your problem. Will PM you his killer cells protocol if interested?
Sorry if TMI but if you are like me, you need a plan to look to the future. 

Wombly and feline good luck for Wed

Sam good luck for tommorow

C anything yet??

Sarah, liz, tanya , jo, Pin Pin, and all you newbies love and hugs

didi


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Jack I am so sorry hun, sending you huge    Fingers crossed it happens naturally again soon and with the meds sticks  

AM I'm sorry to read your news    take care hun

Sam Good luck tomorrow  

Wombly and Feline Good luck with the trigger shots later and if I don't get back on good luck on Wed  

Didi It sounds so promising I'm keeping everything possible cross for you   (even get Jess to cross her fingers)  

Welcome and good luck Vendabenda 

Lauralou I hope you find a job soon 

Clarebel     

Toffeecat     

Hi to everyone I have missed


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi girls – so sorry I’ve not been on here much lately. I’ve tried to keep up with Ellis and the house have taken up pretty much all of my time

Jack – I was so excited when I read your posts, but then further down and see that it may not be good news. I’m so, so sorry to hear that and really wish that you weren’t getting the bleeding as you so deserve to have this. But, how brilliant that you had a natural BFP after everything that you had previously been told.

A-M – so, so sorry to hear about your last scan. I completely understand why you need time out from here 

Didi – so are you and DH exhausted from all your baby-making exploits?

Sam – is it your scan tomorrow? Sorry I’m a bit lost on where everyone is up to.
Sorry to hear that the pregnancy symptoms are kicking in, but I guess that’s good too. Are you getting more rest now that Aaliyah is back at school? 

Wombly – sorry I’ve not shown much support to you on this cycle, but loads and loads of luck for EC this week (is it Wednesday?). I hope those follies are getting big and juicy and developing some lovely ripe eggs in there.

Feline – same to you too and loads and loads of luck for Wednesday too. I know you probably already know this, but just make sure you continue to drink loads of water to flush everything through.
On my last cycle, I think I had 13 on one side and 14 on the other, so not as many as you, and my ovaries hurt like anything and even worse between EC and ET.

LauraLou – the 13/05 will be here very soon, so I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, that it’s a really good appointment.

Vendabenda – hello and welcome to the thread. Ooh not long now until your appointment too.

Rosh – lovely to hear from you again and please feel free to post at any time.

Clarabel – I’m not going to ask if there is any news as I bet you’re sick to death of friends and family asking all the time. 
But part from that, how are you? Oh and congratulations on being FULLY COOKED today!

Sarah – how are you, my lovely? How is Basil and how are the phone chargers?

Hello to all the other lovely QM (and other) girls I’ve missed – Jo, JustP, Lou, Tanya, Toffeecat Pinpin and all the others I know I’ve missed

I miss keeping up regularly with you all now.

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya  

How's Jessica?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

She is good thanks, I hope Ellis is well? Give him a big   from me


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

gorgeous pic of her - she's changed so much


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Jack and AM - I'm so sorry that things haven't worked out, I feel crushed for you both.

I Thought I should get my news over with quickly as I'm feeling absolutely devastated today as I started my AF last night. I feel completely drained and have no tears left in me to cry.  I didn't even make it to my thursday test date. I had no spotting at all and then sunday afternoon, I started getting some brown spotting which I was obviously worried about but didn't get too negative about. This led to a manic knicker checking day yesterday and then finally the nasty red AF, along with the most horrendous period pains to boot.  I haven't tested yet, I'll do that tomorrow morning - couldn't face it today.

I don't know what to do or think, I just feel so upset I can't think straight.  I can't understand what went wrong as it all seemed so fine until now that I had no reason to not think positively and hope for the best. I had a 10mm womb lining at my 2nd stimms scan, I had two "above average" 8 cell embryos transferred, I took ridiculous amounts of rest and didn't strain myself or anything, I made changes to my diet (no eggs, caffeine etc) so I just don't know where it could have gone wrong. To not make it to test date either is just an added kick in the teeth.

I spoke to QM this morning and they said that they will call us in for a consulation once the embryologist's report come through but I don't know how long that will be. What I do know is that I want to get started on my next cycle as soon as I can but not sure if it will be at QM. I guess we will make that decision after we have our report.  


The thing that bothers me is that on my first stimms scan, I was told that I had a good number of follicles that would be ready by EC but stupidly I didn't ask how many.  I was told that if I had been put on 3 bottles of menopur, I would have produced more.  I then found at my second scan that "a good amount of follicles" actually meant 6 which after having done some research, found isn't that great at all!! Now i wish I had been put on a higher dose after my first scan to give me more of a chance of producing eggs!! I had only 5 eggs at EC and of those, 2 were put back and 3 were discarded as they were not strong enough to freeze. 
Anyway, i'm just getting myself worked up and looking for excuses but I guess at the end of it all, there is no one to blame, its just one of those things.

I may be a little quiet on here for a while as I need time to come to terms with whats hapended and to heal.

Lots of love and good luck to Wombly and feline this week. xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Toffeecat - I'm so sorry to hear your news and really wished you'd got your BFP!   
I totally understand how gutted you feel about this cycle not working out.

With regards the Menopur, I'm not sure about current protocols at QM's, but I know they always used to keep the doses relatively low if it's your first cycle as no-one has any idea how you'll react to the drugs. 
As you can see on my first cycle I produced 7 eggs and even though I produced more on the subsequent cycles, it didn't necessarily mean they were of better quality. We have always been told that it's quality not quantity that matters most although I too always wanted to have lots of eggs as in my mind it seemed to give a better chance.

I really don't mean that to sound harsh (and really hope it doesn't  ) but I just wanted to try and explain why you may have been given a lower dose than you expected/wanted.

Loads of   to you and DH - look after yourselves and please don't be too hard on yourselves.

Take care

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Toffeecat - so sorry to hear your news   - I know only too well how it feels. Most of the time I think it is just the luck of the draw and is noone is to blame. It sounds like everything went okay with your cycle and Liz is right when she says it is more about quality than quantity. Most clinics will put you on the lowest dose if you have no apparent problems but the positive thing is that they can learn from this cycle and how your body responded. I know its not much consulation but sometimes you can do everything right & it just doesn't happen. I hope you & your DH take some time and be gentle on yourselves

Liz - good to know you're still alive  - only joking I know life must be very different for you now with a little one in tow  hope everything is okay your end 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Oh Toffeecat I'm so so sorry hun    I hope you get to start tx soon and that you get your BFP    

Good Luck to Wombly and Feline for tomorrow    

Didi loved the pms last night  

Jack you ok hun?   

Hello to everybody and also a quick one from me to say I had my scan this am and everything is very well: baby is doing well with strong h/b and she said  that at my 20 scan they might have to revise my due date as baby is 5 days ahead (so big  ) but because under 7 days she couldn't change the date yet!!  I asked if it was something to worry about and she said no.  Also my risk of down syndrom are low 1 in 726 which seem quite high to me but she said no again as for my age it's normally 1 in 365 so very happy with that too.    Anyway don't want to go on too much as I know we've had a few bad news recently and I'd like to respect that    Hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck Wombly and Feline - wishing you both all the luck in the world  

Toffeecat - so very very sorry for your cycle and also that you have so many questions you need answered.  I hope that the clinic can explain things to you - i really do  

I am plodding along - have my weigh-in tonight at Fat Fighters! DH is all geared up for giving ttc a go whilst we wait to hear back from the clinic.  I'm still all geared up for considering private options at another clinic but he's having none of it!  I may have to beat him if he continues to resist


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear the bad news from Jack, AM and Toffeecat.   It all seems so unfair.  I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling, I only know its bad enough at my stage (i.e. not having  had any treatment at all) wondering why on earth you can't just be pregnant.  Actually finally taking some steps towards it and then suffering a knock-back must be so much worse.  Anyway, I truely hope you all get some good news very soon.  

Best of luck to Wombly & Feline on Wednesday.  

Laralou & Vendabenda sounds like i'm just a few weeks behind you both.  My appt with the consultant is on 11th June.  Before then just waiting for AF so I can book blood test & HSG & DH needs to get 2 more SA's done if possible.  When you called the hosp to book the HSG how quickly were they able to offer you the appointment?  I am hoping not to have to miss out on a month of TTC!  I know they tell you not to beforehand so that there is no possibility of you being pregnant, but presumably its fine once the x-ray has actually been done as that is the only danger right?    

Caroline


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, thanks for your advice hun, I know it was amazing for a very short time, please PM me the protocol and I will take a look, I'm back at the lister on thursday to see what they have to say too.   Thanks again for all your advice hun, I'm going to ask if I should have any more immune tests and see if my GP will help to get me referred to the MC clinic (not sure if they'll be any use) or even pay for the steroids.

Toffecat, you must be so   over those embryos they didn't freeze, i've never had enough to freeze but if it was me I'd be   , you did have really good results so I wouldn't necessarily change clinics or give up hope, you must be devastated at the moment, things will look a bit clearer in a few days I pormise, the most improtant thing is to go back and see them soon  

Samia, told you hun   , NEVER feel bad for telling us your good news it makes us feel so much better, you are one of OUR SUCCESS stories, I remember you from when I first stared posting OMG, that seems like years ago!

 Womby, Feline, Rosh, Womby, Liz, Tanya and thanks for your posts, I'm doing okay thanks, didn't have long enough to think this BFP may be okay, I was spotting within an hour of testing, just really odd if I hadn't of tested I'd never know, but it must have been real the trigger shot was 5th April so it couldn;t be still in my system.   I was feeling really odd, dizzy and hot and had pains in my side all week, it was a clearblue digital which said Pregnant 1-2 weeks,


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Jack


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Toffeecat I'm sorry it didn't work for you    Thinking of you 

Sam Congrats hun, I'm glad it all went well today  

Jack I hope the Lister can help and you get the GP to refer you to the MC clinic  

Caroline It will be no time in rolling round


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Toffee Cat I am so so sorry. It is always hideous when a cycle fails and you think you wont recover but you will .You will also get pregnant. Unfortunately TTC with fertlity treatment is a numbers game and there seems no logic in it. I have known lots or women get pregnant first time, or second or third or go onto to pregnant after being told if would never happen.

I have ceased to understand the way life works. I went to mass at lunchtime today. I wouldn't class my self as religious but felt the need.

Take time out. Spend some quality time with DH and go for it again when ready.Ask them to up your stimms so you can get some frosties.

Sam yipeeeeeee for some good news. Told you so. I am over the moon for you honey


Well....

Now I can say my sad news. My close friend who has had 2 late miscarraiges due to an incompent cervix and 1 beautiful boy on the 3rd pregnancy, had her 12 week scan last week. They suspect the baby has downs and alot of bad defects. I am so upset for her and feel there is no justice in the world. She like me is 40 so we know this happens a lot but why her hasnt she been through enough. I am just gutted

This pregnancy lark has no quarantees and you just have to be thankful for what you have.

I am hard at it back at the gym , aiming to lose 1.5 stone put on through inactivity whilst doing 2 rounds of IVF. I finally feel like my old self again and its so good to be moving.I am just so desperate for my period , I think its here and nothing. I just want to have a normal cycle again.

Jack, I will PM the link to the website which has the protocol on it. You are justified in going to a miscarraige clinic and think they will help you. Why dont you talk to Dr S. Alot cheaper than IVF and you have prooved you can get pregnant.

Wombly and Feline good luck tomorow. Remember, Sam has just changed the news nd now we are going to have 2 pregnancies with you two, lots of natural BFPs and news of claras baby. Anyone heard fronm Clara?

Love to everyone

I must get a decent home lap top . This is so shonky ! Fancy a mac book air


love to everyone Tanya, liz, Sarah, Jo, A/M,


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Didi I'm sorry about your friend  Life so cruel sometimes, well done on the work outs down the gym

Wombly and Feline I forgot to put good luck for EC tomorrow I hope it all goes well


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First of all A-M, Toffeecat and Jack I so sorry for your bad news, it's making me feel really sad   and angry. This is just not fair. 
 

A-M - i hope the next couple of weeks will be a painless as they can be. I'm thinking of you and keep my fingers crossed that very soon you'll be back onto your second cycle with  new focus and you will get there.

Toffeecat - i'm so sorry it didn't work and hope you can also get back onto a new cycle soon as you responded well to treatment I'm sure it won't be long until you get your BFP.  

Jack - sorry hun   i felt so happy when i ready about your BFP and then gutted. How are you doing? I think you're right to be excited that you managed to get pregnant and NATURALLY! Like Ddid I'm sure this has something to do with the steroids you've been taking. I haven't seen Dr S. yet but i've got my appointment with him on 9th may so we'll see hat he says.

Wombly and Feline - a massive   for today!!!!!  This thread is in desperate need of some good news and i'm convinced you will be the bearer of the goods news   I hope you both enjoy a lunch and afternoon out with Dh in the sunshine ! I couldn't think of a nicer day to be having EC xx

Samia - I'm so relieved and all happy that it all went well with the scan  

Tanya - i'm loving the new pictures of jessica she's sooo cute oh!

Liz - it sounds like you are a busy mummy  

Didi - I'm sorry to hear about your friend's scan   
        I meant to ask have you started taking the drugs yet or are you waiting for your AF to arrive?  

Hi to everyone else got to go get ready for work  

I've got a abdominal and pelvic ultrasound booked on Monday to check my stomach for my UC because i get pains around my belly button so they want to check and maybe they can check ovaries and other bits as well.
Yesterday i was in Dublin for work and spent the whole day with a girl who is 7 months pregnant and she went on a bit about her pains and aches of being pregnant. I had to run up and down stairs to get the tea, lift boxes and stuff like that to help her with things throughout the day.  I'm thrilled for her, especially as she is a lovely girl but it is just so painful to be constantly reminded that i am the one who isn't pregnant and can't be and therefore will be lifting the boxes and running down the stairs because i am infertile.
Just re-read that and it's a bit depressing really sorry don't want to bring a downer but every now and then it's good to get it off your chest. Also not my daily job to make tea and lift boxes just felt i had to help her as she is so heavily pregnant  

Enjoy the sunshine all

Pinpin xx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Morning everyone,

I rang the radiology department this morning because AF arrived and they said they could not fit me in for the HSG this month.  How annoying, has this happened to anyone else?  I am now worried that they won't be able to fit me in before my appointment with the doctor, in which case surely he will just want to see us again once he does have the results.  Oh well, just have to wait another cycle I guess and hope it all works out.

Caroline


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Pin pin waiting for AF before starting tamoxofin to stimulate ovaries. Will be scanned day 10/11 and poss day 12/13 and given an HCG shot when I have 2 mature eggs and told to have sex a few times within 24 hrs. At that point I take 25mg a day of steriods and cyclogest. If pregnant, I continue with meds if not I stop and repeat cycle as before.

I take baby aspirin daily , pregnacare( folic acid very important in treatment of high NK cells) and Vit D with Calcium and thyroxine.

Dr S will scan me every fortnight until 12 weeks and after nucual scan I will go under him at Epsom with the NHS as classed as high rish from complications with thyroid. I will also  have a cervical stitch at 12 weeks as family has a history of incompetent cervix! Mum miscarriaged at 6 months and my sister had a still birth at 7 months.

So until AF arrives I can't do anything. I didn't ovulate this month ( or may have done before seeing Dr S as didn't test) so we haven't made much effort so far!!!  

I have given up caffeine( Dr S suggested) and no more riding( bad if pregnant and don't know it) and back to normal apart from that. Even having the odd glass of wine.

Concentrating on shedding weight and getting fit in mind and body and as much as possible not centring my life around getting pregnant. I expect it to take us a godd 6 months, it usually takes 4, and then there are no guarantees at my age. Dr S can stop miscarraige but no one can stop defects/downs and my eggs are mature.

DH is on diet also and fitness regime and I have him on Wellman vitamins and Vit C!!!

I suppose I am being positive but realistic. We are still looking into international adoption.

Work is mad and not in a good way so have to dash....

Thinking of you all... 

xxxx

Didi
love to all

XXX


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one - EC was fine, probably my best to date in terms of recovery & pain (I haven't had any apart from period like aches). I am also chuffed that we got 11 eggs and am going to be taking my recovery time in the garden I think - what a lovely day! Just right for snoozing. Oh - the taxi driver ran out of petrol!! Luckily it was on the way back so DH had already dropped the eggs off & done his bit  - the taxi driver said he will never make that mistake again - DH had to help push him into the garage to refuel  I can only laugh because it didn't jeoperdise the eggs 

Feline was also fine we were all chatting away with another 2 lovely ladies (who don't use this site) but no news as her DH wasn't back by the time I left.

Feline - make sure you hide the Xbox controller!!!

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw fantastic news Wombly, but what a numpty of a taxi driver! Was that Oak? You'd have thought they'd have realised!  

Keeping my fingers crossed that those 11 eggies 'do the do' with DH's   and you get lots of lovely embies    

Feline - same to you too - can't wait to hear your news

You two take it easy and enjoy that afternoon sunshine  

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

wombly

wow 11 eggs is fab

great to hear some good news


xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

caroline b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear the bad news from Jack, AM and Toffeecat.  It all seems so unfair. I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling, I only know its bad enough at my stage (i.e. not having had any treatment at all) wondering why on earth you can't just be pregnant. Actually finally taking some steps towards it and then suffering a knock-back must be so much worse. Anyway, I truely hope you all get some good news very soon.
> 
> ...


Hi caroline,
they say 5-19 days of cycle. they gave me day 15 (yesterday) i was fairly happy as i normally ovulate day 21, BUT yesterday eve OPK + so did it. trying doesn't harm right?


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I too had a good egg collection - they got 8, which is good but I thought there might had been more considering there were 26 follies. Oh well, quality not quantity! I have recovered well, bar a few AF type cramps so all good.

Was good to talk to the other ladies in the ward going though the same and chatting away to Wombly. Well done on the 11!! So glad the taxi driver had enough petrol for the journey there at least for you.

DP has got his XBox controller firmly in his clasp - I didn't get to it first. I've come back to a poorly doggy though - don't know what's wrong with him. Just hope it's sympathy pains for me.

Hope everyone is ok - couldn't wish for a better day.

Feline x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

caroline b said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I rang the radiology department this morning because AF arrived and they said they could not fit me in for the HSG this month. How annoying, has this happened to anyone else? I am now worried that they won't be able to fit me in before my appointment with the doctor, in which case surely he will just want to see us again once he does have the results. Oh well, just have to wait another cycle I guess and hope it all works out.
> 
> Caroline


Sorry to hear that!
mine was quite forward. Sure they can do it next month! and results are pretty much instant! one cheeky little thing i did ......i called them the day before my AF when i was just spotting.........and be tough with them!
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

feline20 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I too had a good egg collection - they got 8, which is good but I thought there might had been more considering there were 26 follies. Oh well, quality not quantity! I have recovered well, bar a few AF type cramps so all good.
> 
> ...


Hi Feline,
quick question...is your IVF NHS funded? how long did you wait for approval?
thank you, best of luck  
Ven x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

LauraLou 82 said:


> Evening Everyone,
> 
> Jack and AM i am so sorry to hear your news.
> 
> ...


Hi Lauralou,
you were right, it was piece of p..... well maybe not that easy


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Feline- congrats on 8! You must be chuffed you will be able to go ahead with ET this week now  - give DP a slap & tell him to get on with the tea  (I'm sure he'll appreciate that )

Venda - I am on my 2nd NHS go but my first was a 2yr wait  - I know the waiting list has gone down considerably now but it depends which PCT you are with - glad your HSG was okay

Didi - your protocol sounds brilliant 

Sorry can't write anymore DH is telling me to put down the laptop 

Wombly x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

OH MY LORD......2 years!
well sure will know in 2 weeks when our 1st appointment. Still hoping 'just' for IUI but wondering what is the lowest low count they consider good enough chance for IUI. somewhat scared of full on IVF  
PCT Kingston


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

My DP is also telling me to come off my laptop   
I was a little disappointed at only having 8 then realised I should be grateful for them and glad I can proceed to ET stage (as long as they fertilise of course!)

i have slapped him suitably and told him to make some tea. Thing is tea from him would just be toast as he doesn't know how to do anything else  so takeaway it is!

He is still glued to the remote of the xbox but is still doing everything I say and tending to my every whim so it's not so bad!!

Hope you're all having a good evening.

Venda - I'm with Surrey PCT and only waited 3 months so wasn't long at all - that's following the original tests to find out what was wrong. Once that was established, then 3 months. We'd been trying over 2 yrs at that stage.

Feline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all

Hope everyone had a good day in the sunshine (or shut away indoors if at work!).

Well done to Wombly and Feline on their fantastic ECs.... when is ET for you both?  Very excited and i will cross my fingers and toes in preparation for your fantastic  

Fat fighters went well - another 3.5lb off which is all good.

My team at work consists of 5 ladies - 2 of whom are pregnant and the one opposite is due in 8 weeks.  She was talking about how much the baby was kicking today and i was so happy for her but also felt a total pang of 'what's wrong with us'. Just a wobble though, i have stocked up on thermometer, preseed and CB digi OPKs... now i've just got to find my libido and we'll give it a go au naturale this month! 

Vendabenda - we are also Kingston PCT but got told we came under Surrey and there was no wait with treatment within 6 months - that was November.  In Feb we got told it was a 12 month wait - so not sure what is going on?!?!  The nurse in November said Kingston PCT fell under surrey but if we had lived Roehampton way it came under London and there was a wait.  All a bit confusing.  Are you on the 'list' yet?x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

not on the list
1st visit 6.5.09, but all tests done so fingers crossed   
Hoping to be as quick as Feline  
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Vendabenda - Fingers and toes crossed you have more luck than us - our appt was Feb and they said it was 12 months to wait! evil people - you'd think i'd be really patient with all this waiting!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

evil evil and evil again!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

aren't they just!  Still, it's been 2 over 2 months.... so not too long to go now!  obviously i'm still deluded enough to think it can happen naturally!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

That makes two deluded ones  , DH sick of me  
nothing wrong with hope!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

That's what i always say - DH's SA went from 1 million to 8 million so kinda hoping it's gone up again when he does his re-rest! Hope can move mountains!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Didi, so so sad about your friend hun    Sometimes you can't help but think: "Why me?  And then when you get there it's another hurdle and what your friend is going through is such a difficult situation cos you think: what do I do? And to be honest I have to say hand on heart that I don't know what I would have done with either of my dds or with this one if I was in such a situation.    Of course we've talked about what we thought we might do but again this would probably change if faced with reality.  I wish your friend the best in whatever she decides hun     As for you, you seem to be doing excellent with the weight loss and the PMA  

Wombly and Feline well done girls, just waiting for 2 BFPs now    I'm so glad it all went well  

Liz, forgetting me now are we?    Glad you're doing well and so is Ellis  

Sarah, are you ok hun?  Missing you loads  

Clarabel  

Tanya thanks for the message on ******** hun, Jessica's is such a cutie    Daddy will have to think how he's gonna keep these boys away  

Pinpin the 9th of May will be round so quickly and you'll be back on the tx road or you never know what could happen in the meantime  

Jack   

Hello to everybody else specially the newbies who I'm not yet familiar with (sorry  ) 

As for me went back to work and oh my god just wanted to come home!!  And when I was home I got a scary letter telling me I need to do my urine sample again as they've found something but not too sure if it got contaminated or what!!   Or I might have an UTI (sp?) which if left untreated could lead to premature labour!!!  Ohhhhhhhh, will it ever problems free  Probably not for people like us I guess we've been born to be challenged!!!  Does this sound ungrateful??  I don't mean to I promise just tired  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought you were forgetting me, Sam  

See I didn't forget you..................



Margot and Jerry said:


> Sam - is it your scan tomorrow? Sorry I'm a bit lost on where everyone is up to.
> Sorry to hear that the pregnancy symptoms are kicking in, but I guess that's good too. Are you getting more rest now that Aaliyah is back at school?


xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Samia said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hello to everybody and also a quick one from me to say I had my scan this am and everything is very well: baby is doing well with strong h/b and she said that at my 20 scan they might have to revise my due date as baby is 5 days ahead (so big ) but because under 7 days she couldn't change the date yet!! I asked if it was something to worry about and she said no. Also my risk of down syndrom are low 1 in 726 which seem quite high to me but she said no again as for my age it's normally 1 in 365 so very happy with that too.  Anyway don't want to go on too much as I know we've had a few bad news recently and I'd like to respect that  Hope you're all well


Oops Liz sorry I didn't have time to do proper personals that day ;-) But you know I'm always thinking of you (or Ellis now!!) Have you heard from Sarah? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say I might have forgotten you Liz as I've been too busy argueing on there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178207.0

Have a look and tell us what you think

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I just read the link re the Egyptian holiday.... WOW!!!  terrorism, third world countries..... it all sounds so frightening i don't think anyone would leave the UK!   I hope Welshbird has a fantastic holiday - i certainly did the 3 times we've been to Sharm! (and no parasitic larvae burrowing into my intestines... that i've noticed anyway  )


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I'd double check if I were you specially if you don't have a 10:2 degree or something!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep definitely no 10.2 degree... hell my weight isn't even 10.2 unfortunately! 
God i need a holiday........ Egypt is nice this time of year!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Would love to go to Egypt now specially as I've now gone back to work and the only thing I talk about all day is holidays!!


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everyone

You girls have been busy! So many pages to catch up with since Sunday! Have not had a proper read yet but will do in the coming days.

Just to say that our little Louis was born at 0833 yesterday morning. 
Kingston kept me overnight and we got home today late afternoon. I promise to have a go at posting a pic tomorrow morning.

Love and   to you all
Cx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations Clarabel on the arrival of Louis can't wait to see a pic   Well done hun xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Let me be the first one to congratulate you Clarabel:                     Well done Mummy and I hope you're not too tired. Congratulations again to you and dh and Louis is a beautiful name.  Can't wait to see pics and hear all about the birth   

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh well second then!!!    Why am I never first??


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I was going to say


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning!

WOW ! many great news  

Wombly well done on your 11 eggs and Feline fab news to with 8  
Can't wait to hear that lots have fertilised and will make perfect embies  

Clarabel   on the birth of Louis.  i love the name and cant wait to see a little pic, please try to post one today  

Didi I love the sound of your protocol I can't wait to see Dr S. I hope it works quickly for you    I have a good feeling about this you know. Thank ou for your PM it would be lovely to meet up for a coffee, if at the WE then won'r be until until mid May as i have WE holidays to attend - no not teasing  

Samia the thread you posted about egypt made me laugh    You can certainly hold a   it must be the french gene in you! You go girl !! I hope it wasn't too bad going back to work yesterday  

Talking about holidays I am off to Portugal (Faro) for 5 days over the first may bank holiday   sorry samia i don't mean to tease  
Also looking to book a week's holiday at the end of may for our 1st wedding anniversary but haven't found anything yet... will be on my priority list for today   
Samia do you think i should avoid going abroad just in case a worm jumps at me ?   Unless it's teh fertility worm in which case tell me in which country i can find it and we'l organise for a group holiday!!!!    

To all the newbies as well who were asking about waiting time for HSG just to let you know I saw the nurse on 12/02 and called for my HSG that same day as my AF was due on 13/02 and was given HSG appointment for the 21/02.  I then proceeded to call on daily basis to bring the docs appointment forward which also worked as I got to see her on the 01/04 when i was initially supposed to see her on the 06/05! I have now been referred for IVF and been told should be within 3 month of my last appointmnet a no wait for surrey PCT.  I'm waiting to receive the letter now and also to receive a copy of my results as DH and I want to see a private doctor specialised in immune issues in the meantime as we have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility which I do no believe is.

Tanya and Liz - i hope you're both enjoying the sunshine with the babies  

Toffeecat, AM and Jack - thinking about you girls  

Sarah, Jo and Justp missing you loads please come back soon  

Have a good day girlies - Wombly and feline cant wait for your news

Pinpin xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

By the way i'm very sad that none noticed that I changed my profile picture to one of the Maldives  Thank you girls for not paying attention  


xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Clarabel - WeyHey! HUGE congratulations on the birth of Louis

[fly]     [/fly]

And judging by them only keeping you in overnight, you had a pretty problem free birth

Can't wait to hear all about it and to see some pictures too

Lots of love to you and DH

Liz
xxx

PS - lovely pic of the Maldives Pinpin. I did notice you'd changed it, but I was too jealous to say anything about it!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats Clarabel on your bouncing baby boy - lovely news!

Samia - checked out the price of Egypt and it's certainly gone up since we went a few years ago so now we are going to France - on the train!!!  I can't wait... bring on 15th August i say  

PinPin - excellent news about no wait for IVF!

Ladies i'm so confused... in November i was told i came under Surrey and there was no wait - why is it i've been told there is a 12 month wait when everyone else is being told it's 3 months?!?! Does Kingston come under Surrey or has someone (including me) got confused?!?!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Clarebel

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*            [/fly]
On the birth of Louis - what a lovely name - and yes pics asap would be good 

Pinpin - lovely pic - I saw your pics on ******** too - looks lovely - do you have an endless supply of cash for holiday?!?  

Samia - you go girl  - never been to Egypt but will be sure to watch out for any worms if I do 

Hi Liz & Tanya 

Feline - hope you're feeling okay today & you get some good news from the Bridge  

My news is.....of the 11 eggs, 9 were suitable for ICSI, 6 fertilised normally & transfer will be on Saturday. Funny how, no matter how many eggs I get I always end up with the same amount of embies?!?! So I am very pleased & please can you all send me some  that they grow & divide nicely for Saturday

Hi to everyone else too 

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wombly fingers and toes crossed and plenty of


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

BTW - I have had really itchy nose, watery eye (one side) and lots & lots of sneezing since yesterday. Has anyone else had this reaction, maybe from the drugs? Or it could just be hayfever (which I don't normally get but there's always a first)


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

No I haven't had any effects from the drugs, but everyone's different. I do suffer from hayfever though and did suffer from it a bit yesterday afternoon.

Clarebel - sooooo happy for you hun and Louis is a lovely name!! Hope all went smoothly and can't wait to hear more - although you're probably a v. v. v. busy lady right now!!     

Pinpin - Maldive mmm! U going there? I would love to and had planned to go somewhere like that before all this ttc and ivf business came up! I can dream... 

Samia - U tell 'em   All this talk of foreign countries is a good distraction , love a bit of sun. At least we've had a little here last couple of days.

Wombly - that's fantastic!! So will see you Saturday hopefully!! 
How are you feeling today? So do you aways end up with 6 then?    those little embies stay strong and are nice and sticky for ya for saturday!!

I too have got 6 embies that fertilised normally and I am over the moon with that. I made a little pact with myself that I would be happy if I got at least 5   I am a bit sore and boated today but guess that's normal. Taking care to eat and drink lots of protein and water so I don't suffer from OHSS. Bit gassy and had a bit of a stomach upset last night but sleep seems to have helped.

Hi Liz, Tanya, Rosh, Venda and Hi to anyone else I've missed

Feline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay to Wombly and Feline - 6 seems to be the magic number!


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all so very much for all the congrats! They mean a lot!

Won't give any gruesome details about the birth, don't want to spoil it for you lovely ladies about to get your BFPs!!!   

I think I might have managed to upload a photo of Louis. But let me know if you can't see it.

I need to have a proper catch up on how everyone is doing, I seem to remember this was going to be a busy week for a lot of us! 
Will do so in the coming days, in the meantime    and    to all of you.

Cx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

cant stop ladies

just wanted to say

YEYYY FAB NEWS CLARA SO OVER THE MOON FOR YOU

Congrats to feline and wombly too

I am likely to be very manic as moving office and taking on 3 more staff. How do you ladies fancy meeting up? Otherwise no chance of keeping up with you lot!

If so I will get my PA to organise. I can recommend a pub in Thames Ditton, not the Albany , that will do lovely set menu and kids food/highchairs

I really need a few cuddles with the new babies and to put faces to names

If anyone is up for a meet let me know and I will give you an email address so Vicky my PA can organise. I will post set menu too

Sorry I have to dash. No time to think about TTC right now !!

love to all and special kiss for our wonderful new arrival
x
didi


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Congratulations Clarabel and DH - Louis is gorgeous.  Hope you are recovering.  

Feline & Wombley - Good news, hope et goes well, will be thinking of you both.  

Samia - Read the Egypt thread, quite an amusing read. 

Vendabenda - Glad your HSG all went well.  

Pinpin - The new pic is lovely, would love to be there right now. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your days are ok.

I am pleased to report that i have been offered a job, which i have accepted.  I start on 1st May in Wimbledon.  One less thing to worry about! 

Enjoy the sunshine. 

Lauralou 
xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Laralou - congrats on the new job 

Feline - ooh  how strange we both got 6!?! Yes I always seem to have 6 - 1st cycle was from 9 eggs, 2nd cycle was 7 eggs and then this cycle from 11 but somehow always get 6.....how exciting - see you on Saturday then! 

Didi - how lovely to have a PA to organise it for us all  and yes to a different place as we seem to be adding babies everytime we meet up  I am happy for whenever but would prefer it if it wasn't around my OTD which I think would be around 11th May (my god that sounds ages away)

Clarebel- I have one thing to say to you - CUTE CUTE CUTE - awwww!!!!! Yes the picture did work, all wrapped up like that, bless 

Wombly x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Wow, nice to see some good news on here...

Wombly and Feline - well done on getting 6 embies.  I hope they'll be dividing nicely and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for ET on Saturday.  You taking some time off work?  I found that worked well for me (or at least it did before this week).

Clarabel - Huge congratulations on the birth of Louis, he looks absolutely gorgeous.

Sam - good news on your scan this week,

I'm bearing up under the circumstances but still no sign of miscarriage - I think my womb wants the baby as much of the rest of me and is refusing to give it up.  Looks like I'll need some help on this one but unless anything changes I'll have to see what and when on Monday.  I hope everyone doesn't mind me asking but I have heard that Surrey PCT is now offering 2 fresh cycles on the NHS, but only to couples that have been referred after September 2008.  I was put on the list back in April last year but given that was only a few months before I am thinking of writing to ask for another chance as can't really afford to go private unfortunately.  Has anyone else heard anything about this or acted upon it?  Not sure what my chances would be of getting them to reconsider - or where to even start when it comes to writing to them as they are not exactly forthcoming with names and addresses - but need to start thinking about doing something or else I'll never have a baby!!  Any information anyone has would be very much appreciated.

Jack/Toffeecat - Been thinking of you ladies, I hope you are both okay.

Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

rosh75 said:


> That's what i always say - DH's SA went from 1 million to 8 million so kinda hoping it's gone up again when he does his re-rest! Hope can move mountains!!


Wow, what a jump! 1 to 8mill!! we found out it's not my DH count,its the bloody motylity! bet they just chilling around lazy b.....rds


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

vendabenda said:


> rosh75 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what i always say - DH's SA went from 1 million to 8 million so kinda hoping it's gone up again when he does his re-rest! Hope can move mountains!!
> ...


He had 50% motility at the first one but it dropped to 25% at the last one... our shower broke in August so those little swimmers had been chilling in the warm bath water until it got fixed a couple of weeks back - kinda hoping things are on the up 

A-M - nothing was mentioned when we were put on the register in Feb and i did ask the nurse but she was relatively evasive. We were told by another nurse in November that if it were going to increase nobody would know until April as this was when funding came in - maybe if you ring they would be helpful? Sorry i don't have the answer hun - we've had so many different answers from the 2 nurses and Nick that we don't know whether we are coming or going


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

A-M - sorry you're going through this  - I managed to get a second NHS cycle (I'm on it now) by writing to them and DH kept ringing to get a decision. It was just after they'd released the new rules and, although we had been put on the list back in November 06 we didn't receive our NHS tx until Sep 08 (okay so it was actually Aug but I didn't tell them that - EC was in Sep!). So they agreed & sent a letter to QM's confirming funding as long as we still met all the right criteria. I will see if I can dig out the contacts but not sure what we've done with them, I think I sent them to a couple of people on here - *PinPin*? does anyone have the PM with the contact details on? (I don't have any 'sent' items in my PM box) Look up your PCT on the Internet too.

Good luck - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning All

Wombly & Feline20 – Aw huge congratulations on your lovely 6 embies. How funny that you are both having ET on Saturday – just think, you’ll be able to go and scoff lots of gorgeous food in Borough Market afterwards  
    

Clarabel – gorgeous little piccie of Louis - can’t wait to see more of him  

Didi – yep I’m up for a meet-up but not sure if I’ll stay long enough to eat there, unless I get Keith to come and take Ellis back home early, otherwise he'll probably kick off and you'll be driven mad  . 
When are people thinking of for the meet-up (apart from not around Wombly & Feline’s test date)
Good luck with the office move – are you staying local?

LauraLou – yay well done on the job offer. Enjoy your last week of being a lady of leisure.

A-M – so sorry this is still ongoing for you. I hope things get sorted soon  

Sam – HUGE congratulations on your scan. But a big ‘poo!’ for having to go back to work. Does it feel weird being back?

Pinpin – so many holidays! You’ll be after Lou’s ‘Holiday Queen’ crown    

Hello everyone else too – sorry I’m pretty rubbish at personals but there are quite a few of us on here these days and my old brain cells aren’t what they used to be.
You know who you all are anyway…………..did I get away with that one?  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi A-M,

I called up QM to tell them my test result (negative, obviously) and I was told that I was eligible for a 2nd NHS cycle. We went in for my first consultation appt in October 08 and it was only after that we received a letter telling us that we were found to be eligible for NHS funding. I'm in Surrey PCT.

I didn't even know we could get a 2nd cycle and though it would be private for us this time but not so it seems so do as Wombly suggested and call them, write a letter etc!

For us, it was really unexpected news so i guess _every cloud_...

Hope you are looking after yourself, I'm thinking of you and Jack...xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hiya Gals

Wombly – What time's your ET tomorrow morning? Mine's 11.10am - do you think there will traffic, what with it being London Marathon day and alll? 

Liz - Oooooh, Borough Market!! That would be a good idea, however will swiftly be making my way to my acupuncturist in raynes park for a post-embryo transfer session (never had acupuncture so quite excited actually!!) how is the little man, keeping you busy?

Clarabel – How is life with your little man?

Didi – I've never been to a meet up before but spoke to Wombly briefly after our EC's and said I'd come if another was arranged....

LauraLou – Well done on getting your new job - it's a great achievement considering how much harder it is at the moment, so I hope you are feeling proud of yourself and celebrating.

A-M – Hope there's a light at the end of your tunnel shortly!

Sam - So glad you had a good scan.

Pinpin – Hope all is well with you.

Hi to everyone else.

As for me, I'm starting to feel ever so slightly nauseous right now, bloated, gassy and sicky. Off of a lot of food, they're making me gag - i blame the cyclogest pessaries personally. Took the dogs out for a walk to get some fresh air and that made me feel better temporarily. i have got no nice food in, and my car is being fixed so can't go anywhere to get anything anyway.Really hope I don't develop OHSS after transfer, but I am more at risk coz of my PCO's, so got to keep check of myself. Really ought to be doing some housework or something as it's not going to do itself.

Hope you're a ok.

Feline x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

no time for personals but how about 19 may for meet up?

6ish to see kiddies and eating at 7.30?

I will get Vicky to type up set menu etc and will post

only those that want to eat have to. Its a pub so you can just drink


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi - 19 May & timings sound good to me 

Liz - thanks - I really want to see Ellis to you HAVE to come!!!!  Oh and you too!! 

Feline- we are in at 11.50am - omg I forgot about [email protected]@dy Marathon day!! Good reminder, hmmm may have to rethink my plan & catch the train up. Will check what they advise on the transport / roadwatch websites. We have asked if they would be able to carry them on to blastocyst stage (day 5) so they are going to check them tomorrow morning & ring us by 10am to let us know. We did ask last time too but as there was 2 clear leaders on day 3 they asked us to come in then. So I probably will see you tomorrow - ooh Borough Mkt - best take some cash  
Make sure you're drinking gallons of water & lots of protein 

Wombly x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick one from me as at work and boss lurking...

Spoke to QM today - in fairness they phoned me also to check I was okay, how nice is that? - and asked about possibility of second cycle of NHS treatment.  Was told that for people referred prior to September 2008 (like me) you have to write to the PCT to ask them, but as my treatment took place after September they thought this would go in my favour.  Asked what the likely outcome would be and was told 'in the majority of cases they agree to another cycle' and that being the case they aim to get people back in for treatment within 6 months of their first cycle.

So, looks like it might be a few months recouperating/ttc naturally then back on this roller coaster ride!  Doesn't take away pain of m/c but at least it gives me the glimmer of hope that I dearly need right now.  Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Just a quick one to say I would be up for the 19th May 
Big   to everyone and I'll do personals over the wk end


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,


Just to say the marathon is not tomoorow but sunday so traffic will be fine  


Sam


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This is just a quickie to let you all know I'm officially PUPO!!!  
Got 1 x 7 cell and 1 x 8 cell on board - both top notch quality so reallly pleased that I have come this far!!

Feline x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Samia - thank god I didn't have to go in on sunday!

I am also now PUPO but our results weren't that encouraging - none of the others were good enough to freeze, they said they were above average quality but slow and at only 3 & 4 cells they didn't think it was worth freezing them. So no frosties this time 
The ones I had put in are one top grade but only at 5 cells & a 7 cell one at average quality. So - now the madness begins....... 

Feline- you made me laugh when you when past me in the waiting room & said 'I've got 2 inside me!' 

Hope everyone else is okay - I'm baking for a family get together tomorrow for my sister's bday, DH has made a trifle and I'm making a apple fudge cake, brownies and choc & toffee crispie cakes - mmmm

Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know, I having my own little euphoric moment back there  

5 and 7 is not bad at all, so everything crossed for you Wombly   - remember, there are people who get pg on a whole lot less!

I got to my acupuncture sesh and managed to get 45 mins in there, and have been asleep since I got home, so it definitely did the trick!

Mmm, all those treats you're baking sound lush. I am starving and just waiting for DP to get back from work and now I read what you're baking I'm ravenous!

We too may not get any forsties out of ours, as grade 4's but there is another grade 8 average quality which their going to monitor until Day 5 blastocyst stage as they're uncertain whether it would survive the freeze/thaw process so they'll call me bout that Monday!

Don't slave over that stove too hard, make sure you get some rest in  

Feline x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a quick one to say....



to both of you Wombly and Feline on now being PUPO! I am keeping everything crossed that you will both be announcing your BFPs in 2 weeks from now   

Didi - i'm definitely up for the next get together on 19th May (unless we decide to go away that week if we can't find a holiday we like for the last week of may).

I hope everyone else is having a nice weekend and enjoying the nice weather.

Pinpin x


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*Wombly and Feline Congrats Ladies on being PUPO*  [fly]                   [/fly]
Wombly Yum it all sounds lovely  My birthday Oct 12th  

AM Good luck getting the 2nd funding  

Toffecat That is good news about the next funding 

Pin pin How did I miss your pic... it's very nice 

LauraLou Congrats on your new job 

Liz Thats a good idea I might ask DH if he'll come and pick Jess up @ 7 or I'll have to come alone 
I hope Ellis is well?

Right go to go as DH has gone out for our curry and I'm supposed to be setting the table


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats to Wombly and Feline being PUPO- have everything crossed for you

A/F has arrived. Hurrah. Let the madness begin......

19th of May it is then

I will post menu for those that wish to eat and directions. I will sort out next week

Things are very mad at work, I am checking posts but havent much time to post. Thinking of you all though

XX


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats Feline and Wombly on being PUPO with 2 embies on board    

Wombly - any chance you can PM the recipie for toffee crispy cakes to me?!?! DH saw it and asked! 

I'm no long being a stroppy miserable wotsit about our cancelled appt and wait... i have PMA by the bucket load!!  Nearly time to POAS as far as ovulation goes - i figure i shall give it a go au naturale and see what i get  

Hope everyone else is well - yay for 2 goes on the NHS xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Rosh - I have PM'd you - I hope you got it as not sure if it sent properly?!?

Made the brownies this morning, yum - then licked out the bowl without thinking - raw egg!?!?  oops - sure it'll be fine - it definitely tasted okay  

Lovely day out there - just going to take Monte for a walk then  off to my sister's with all my baked goods & everyone had better be suitably impressed 

Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

AM I am impressed by QMH's follow up, they were never that good when I was there, great news about the second cycle being funded.  It must be a good omen, I hope you don't have to have a D&C and it happens naturally, I know how awful you must be feeling at the moment as the smae thing happened when I had my scan and I had to make the decision what to do, I opted for the D&C and it started naturally that morning and with a little help from the doctor I didn't have to have the GA but needless to say it was just so grim.  QMH won't suggest it but myabe you should have your immunology tests done now, just in case. 

Feline, congratulations hun   

Womby, congratulations hun    

Tanya, Jessica looks gorgous and you sound really well, setting the table for dinner, I though that took two years after giving birth.

Liz, how are you and Ellis doing.

I had my follow up on Thursday and the doctor said I MC due to the embryo not being strong enough I would have had enough steroids in my system to stop rejection.  He was really worried about my health as I was really dizzy and not right and I had to go back on the steroids as I hadn't been weaned off them and was suffering really bad withdrawel, thank god as I feel much better now.  Seems I ovulated before EC and was BFP before or just after EC so it was defiantely a miracle. 

I hope you've all had a lovely sunny weeknd, unfortunatley I was out for about an hour and got burnt and will now return to work after being sick with sunburn!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Yes baked goods went down very well  and it was a gorgeous day yesterday too

Jack - that really was a miracle, what are the chances of being able to conceive with all that lot going on!

Tanya - I'll get the brownies on for 12th Oct 

A-M - are you in the hospital today? If so - lots of luck   

thanks for all your congrats on being PUPO ladies. I have a question - I'm going to a christening on Sunday & its for their 2 children, 1 is a about 5mths and the other is about 3yrs old. I can't remember the last time I went to a christening, they are old friend's of DH's and we don't see them that often so aren't that close - do we buy presents for christenings If so I will need to buy for each of them? What sort of things do others get?

Hope everyone else is okay - lovely weather today (not)

Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

A-M - just wanted to give you a big hug  , i hope today goes as quickly and painless as possible for you. Thinking of you lots and hope that you will be back having treatment soon.

Wombly - those cakes you baked sounded yummy   I hope you have your feet up and planning to do so for the rest of the week. I am    that you get your much deserved BFP this time.

Feline - how are you doing?  I hope you too have your feet up not doing much at all   

Jack - although this time the outcome was not successful i do think that it is encouraging that the steroids made a difference and it sounds like there is a lot that can be done in order to come to a successful pregnancy next time.  Will you be having anymore immune tests?

Didi - YAY YAY YAY AF showed up ! I have everything crossed for you to get a BFP very soon oh please please please   

Samia - where are you hun?  

As for me I had my abdominal/pelvic ultrasound this morning and it went really well. I had it done at Spire Gatwick by  lovely doctor who commented all the way through.  Everythign was fine on the UC side and he checked out my ovaries and uterus and said they all looked lovely, he even showed me on the screen some eggs/follies on my ovaries  
I asked him I last ovulated 10 days ago and cheekily asked whether  if he would be able to tell if i was pregnant since then but he said no he would only be able to tell at 5-6 weeks at the very earliest! Oh well I don't expect to be just that since i'm taking the steroids i figure i may be increasing my chances  

Oh well I can dream  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Wombly sorry forgot to say re-christening that I haven't got a clue whether or not you should be buying presents....
well that wasn't much help was it?  

xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi girls

A-M - Best of luck today and that it all goes as smoothly as poss!!

Wombly - I'm PM'd you already but hope you are relaxing. I am at work but doing all at my own pace.

Jack - everything you're going through is definitely going in the right direction. It's amazing what they can do and just goes to show that anything is possible!

Didi - you too, are on your way so keep positive  

Samia - hope all is cool with you.  

Pinpin - Glad the u/s went well - all goods things to come for the future!

As for me, I went back to work today and am trying to catch up. I'm doing everything at my own pace, however I am aware the company isn't doing great right now so trying to not let that pressure get to me. 
We had an awful shock yesterday morning when I took the call @ 5am that my DP and his dad's glass and joinery business had been destroyed in a huge fire due to an arson attack - it even took out the flats above it but no-one was hurt (they got out in the nick of time thank god).
My first thoughts were 'how are we meant to pay the mortgage, and what if I do fall pg and now we have nothing!!'
They are insured luckily and got to not let it get to me in my PUPO state. What crap timing though huh! Now my DP will be spending even more time away from home to try and build it back up. The building msay be condemned.

Feline x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I know I said I would stay away from this site for a bit but I find myself strangely drawn to it - I guess there's a lot to be said about being in the company of people who know exactly what you're going through.  Just to let you know my appointment this morning went about as well as it could have under the circumstances - I have started to spotting a little (sorry if this is too much info) but not that much and so have opted to have the operation to remove as it is just too painful emotionally to wait it out.  Am booked in at Kingston for 16.00 tomorrow for a preliminary appointment then the op is booked for Wednesday.

On a more positive note, Julie made a follow up appointment for us for 1st June to go through our options and where we go from here and also got info on referral/treatment dates and address to write to in order to apply for second NHS funding.  They said that given our circumstances they would be very surprised if the PCT turned us down but we need to go through them as it is ultimately their call.  All being well we could be getting a second treatment cycle in the Autumn of this year.

Wombly/Feline - Many congratulations both on being PUPO.  Hope you are both taking time to relax and not overdoing it.

Didi - Put my name down for the get together on 19th May (I think you already have my email address but let me know if not) - one of the few consolations of all this is that at least I can have a glass or two of wine whilst I am there!

Hi to everyone else and take care.


A-M


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to answer Wombly (will do personals when Aaliyah's in bed)

Yes you do have to get presents, Aaliyah got a fair bit of things to do with silver: picture album with a silver cover, silver earrings, a piggie(litterally a little pig) bank in silver, as well as money and clothes so whatever you want to buy them and I'm afraid a gift each  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

AM Thinking of you over the next couple of days  

Wombly yep normally you would give them both a present and like Sam said Jess got picture frames, books, jewelery, clothes and money boxes  It's always hard to buy for Christenings!

Pinpin Glad the Ultra sound went well 

Jack Darn I forgot about that I should have dh to set the table before he left   I'm glad you are feeling better now apart from the sunburn, keeping everthing crossed you have another miracle soon ^fingers crossed^

Didi Glad your AF arrived good luck hun  

Clarabel How is Motherhood? Louis is lovely 

Wombly and Feline  

Hi Rosh, Sarah, Liz, Sam, Jo, JustP, Lou, and everyone I have missed

I have just spent ages trying to find our update list but the last I could see was Dec, we could update again and add anyone not on it 

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
*
Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM -
Wombly -
Jo - 
Didi -

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*
Bel - started stimms - Norway 05/12

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

oh b*gger looks like I'll have to go into Guildford on Saturday & get them something

Tanya - you are good 

List updated:

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*

*Waiting to Start:*
PinPin

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*
Feline20  
Wombly  

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born ? (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby born ? (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP
Lou

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well... almost mid week (not really but it makes me feel better)!

Could i be put on the list for waiting to start?!?  I have the patience of a saint!!

AM - hope things go as well as can be expected for you  

Wombly and Feline - hope the PUPO is going well and those embies are burrowing in nice and deep!   

Wombly - re Christening, i have taken presents the last couple of times - bought some Beatrix Potter books for one which was nice (i still have mine from when i was Christened!)

Have got my weigh-in tonight at weight watchers so fingers crossed it goes well - i have been good food-wise and with the gym but i just feel a bit blah so there will be trouble if the scales don't reflect my hard work  

1 more sleep and i can give my OPK digi a go.... figure we have nothing to lose (apart from £23 a month! )


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Wombly Thanks for updating the list I was so tired last night, I'll add a few more bits 

List updated:

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*  

*Waiting to Start: *  
PinPin
Rosh

*Downregging: *  

*Stimming:*  

*2ww/PUPO:*  
Feline20 
Wombly

*Waiting for First Scan:*  

*Waiting for New Arrival:*  
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:*  
JustP
Lou

Rosh I've added you


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hey ladies, just been observing for few days.........trying to make my 2ww (if miracles do happen and we conceive naturally)go quicker  .
can i be put on the list please? my first app is 6.5.09, so would be in the top one then?

Wombly- do agree with the girls, something silver...money boxes very popular!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*  
Vendabenda First app on 6/5/09

*Waiting to Start: *  
PinPin
Rosh

*Downregging: *  

*Stimming:*  

*2ww/PUPO:*  
Feline20 
Wombly

*Waiting for First Scan:*  

*Waiting for New Arrival:*  
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:*  
JustP
Lou


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for adding me Tanya!!

I lost 2lb at weightwatchers... i'm officially less of a porker than last week - hurrah!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Tanya,
thank you!
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for updating the list Tanya  

Yay!!!! Well done Wombly & Feline for being PUPO

Here is a load of

[fly]             [/fly]

for the 2ww

Evening all the other lovelies on here!

Liz
xxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I think i've added myself to the list now....

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:  
Vendabenda First app on 6/5/09  
Caroline first app on 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:  
PinPin
Rosh

Downregging:  


Stimming:  


2ww/PUPO:  
Feline20  
Wombly  

Waiting for First Scan:  

Waiting for New Arrival:  
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09  (QM’s ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:  
JustP
Lou


Caroline


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

I did lose all the smileys etc though, so sorry about that, just copied it all but it didn't copy the pictures!


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Girlies,

Hope you're all doing ok
Wombly - How's the 2 ww going so far?

I promised myself I would not think about it too much but it's not happening. Had a tiny show of blood yesterday, barely there but couldn't help thinking it could be one of the embies implanting, although trying not to get my hopes up.
Also, had a twinge on the right hand side of my lower back but think that may be muscula rather than anything else.

Guess I'm a 1/4 of the way there - only a week and a hlf till test date on sat!!  

Feline x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:  
Vendabenda First app on 6/5/09  
Caroline first app on 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:  
PinPin
Rosh

Downregging:  


Stimming:  


2ww/PUPO:  
Feline20  
Wombly  

Waiting for First Scan:  

Waiting for New Arrival:  
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09  (QM’s ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:  
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen

I am reading all your posts but things are beyond hectic here. I am knackered. In the process of recruiting another 2 staff ( need two more developers if anyone knows someone) and moving office. My feet arent touching the ground. 

Will try and post properly at the w/e
a/m and Jack thinking of you
Feline and wombly, I have everything crossed.
xx
didi


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just popping into say hi again.  Have been away on holiday and had a lovely time, just what the doctor ordered!

Congrats Wombly on being PUPO, you've been busy whilst I've been away.  Will keep everything crossed.

And to Feline too, congrats - keeping everything crossed for you.

Well had my appointment with QM before I went away but they won't treat me as my initial FSH was too high, they said they don't treat people with FSH over 10!  Why did they bother to see me then?  Anyone had experience of this?  Anyone ever question the NHS's decision?  And win!!!!

Thanks again ladies, x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sleepy
check out ARGH and Lister

QMH are fab with male factor and uncompicated female cases. My FSH is high too

ARGH is the place for you. Excellent results from what I hear

Hope this helps

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sleepy - glad you had a good holiday. Was the QM one supposed to be your NHS go? I have heard of a few clinics that won't treat FSH over 10 but, as Didi said ARGC will and I think the Lister too. Of course, there's always abroad too. Has your FSH consistently been over 10? If not it may be worth getting it re-tested as I know it can go up or down with some people?

Liz - thanks for the PMA - I had a bit of a panic yesterday & nearly texted you (until I realised I'd gone out without my phone ) - is the gestone meant to be at exactly the same time everyday? We've been doing it about 10pm every night but we went to the cinema last night & went for something to eat after we'd booked the tickets and realised it might not be finished in time  - as it was we got home & did the inj at 10.20 so only 20mins late but just wondered if you knew if it had to be at exactly the same time every day? Hope things are going well with Ellis - how is the cheeky chappy? 

Didi - I hope you get some help in soon & your PA is helping lots - when are you off on holiday?

Feline - the blood sounds positive - hopefully this is implantation    - I'm doing okay although slowly going round the bend   

Tanya - well done on doing the list 

Caroline - I can't believe you lost the smilies!!  

A-M - thinking of you  

SarahTM - hope you're doing okay 

JustP - if you're still reading every now & again - hope you're okay too 

As for me - not a lot happening really, no symptoms to speak of, just a torturous anxious time on the 2ww (and I'm not even half way through yet?!?!?!?!?)

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Sleepy

My BF is at QM and had her FSH at 10 - she has been sent away for 4 months and they told her to lose weight and that was incase she needed IVF but they did tell her that if it didn't drop she wouldn't be eligible for IVF there.  Unfortunatley, they gave her no more information so she had to go and buy a fertility book and read up on ways that might help her FSH lower.  Her next appt isn't until June but her bloods are being drawn end of next month.

Hope they can give you more information


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Thanks for your kind replies.

Didi - I am with the Lister anyway, was just hoping for a free one!

Wombly - yep this was my NHS one or so I thought, best get onto bank manager again I suppose! Lister have been treating me, as said to Didi just hoping not to have to pay for this one. How you doing anyway?

Rosh - Tell me more about your BF, sad that she's going thro same as you, but also good to have a BF that can understand! My initial FSH in March 08 was 31, subsequent tests following 2 months were 13 and 11. Did lots of diet changes, herbal intakes to get it down and when went to QM for initial consultation they tested it again and it was only 6!!! But they are still saying no! Have done 2 IVF's privately and they didn't work, but have since found out NK cells a problem too. Met initially with Mr Kalu and he said he'd put me forward for treatment but that the criteria was once it was ever over 10 it was a no go. He put forward the argument that I had responded well to other 2 IVF's but letter back from them that _"because your early cycle FSH blood test has been elevated at greater than 10, Kingston PCT will not authorise your treatment"_
Am just annoyed that if I respond well to treatment and will probably work next time with steroids for NK cells why will they not even give me one go? Am probably in better hands in the Lister anyway, but just sooooooo expensive as you all know.

Sorry have really ranted on!

Sleepy xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Sorry quick one from me tonight as I've been at work for the last 2 days and I've got to say I'm shattered!!  

Wombly and Feline wishing you loads of babydust to you both     Feline I've got a good feeling about the spot of blood as I've had it with both Keira and this baby     But Wombly don't panick as I didn't get it with Aaliyah so every pregnancy is different  

Pinpin, I had noticed the new picture but I thought it was the @ the back of Sutton or somewhere  

Right Sleepy,   to QM!!!  I would definitely write to your PCT explaining your circumstances and tell them you're not happy that QM only has a one size fits all kind of attitude and the fact that maybe your FSH was elevated at the time, your tx was never adapted to that fact!!!  And secondly, look at me: I was in exactly the same position as you (but private as we already had a child!!  Another thing I don't think is fair but that's another subject!!) so after I failed to stimm at QM a certain consultant there (no name  ) told me in no uncertain terms that they wouldn't treat me again (even though I was a paying customer!!) and that the only option left for us was egg donation      So when I told her I had gone home to France and seen a gynaecologist there, who had told me that FSH by itself is an irrelevant number which fluctuates every month and prescribed me clomid, she told me it'd be no good!!    Oh well how wrong was she     I conceived on my second cycle and well this one was a pure accident    Once I've had this baby I'll take all 3 to QM    So all this to say don't get too down in the dumps and keep the PMA hun as it will happen to all of us     

Blimey, it was supposed to be short one, hello to all the other girls and sorry for the lack of personals but thinking of all you.  Didi what kind of job do you do and what kind of person are you looking for? 

Sam


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to let everyone know that my ERPC operation went about as well as could be expected on Wednesday.  I have not been into work this week so have had plenty of time to reflect and am now starting to look to the future.  I have sent off a letter to the PCT asking them to authorise a 2nd NHS funded cycle and am keeping my fingers crossed that they make the decision in our favour and soon.  In the meantime I guess we are back to taking a break/ttc naturally so if someone could update me on the board thingy (my cut and paste doesn't appear to be working too well!) that would be great.

Anyway, am off round a friends for dinner tonight and instead of orange juice it looks like I can have a glass or two of wine, so at least that's something to look forward to.

Sorry for the lack of personals, but good luck to everyone.


A-M


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

A-M      Enjoy the wine


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - flying visit - sorry!!!

Just to say to Wombly & Feline that you're halfway there!!!

    

    

Have really lovely Bank Holiday weekends everyone and I'll hopefully get around to proper personals later in the weekend

   to all of you

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Where is everybody?    Enjoying the bank holiday week-end I bet    Wombly and Feline not long now


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all

BH weekend nearly finished..... 

Hope everyone had a nice long break - Wombly and Feline, hope you 2 are doing okay in your 2ww!  

Our 1st month ttc naturally is going well with a bit smiley face on the CB Digi OPK yesterday.  Hopefully DH's count has improved even more since January  

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

i am still here but working round the clock

i am still organising the night out. Map, directions and menu will be sent next week. Just bare with me as PA is on hols this week

Love to all

Didi
x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

ooh
add me to the list - waiting for my first nurses appointment on July 9th
not been on here much as not much is happening with me, just waiting...waiting...waiting
Keep meaning to give them a call to see if they have any cancellations, but by the time I've remembered to do it, its too late.
Anyway, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi scaruh, you must give them a bell a called on the of chance to actually check the time of my app and asked if there were any cancellations and they saw us almost 2 months earlier. Now having our 1st proper appointment tomorrow, very scared! Dreding to hear the length of THAT waiting list   
Hope everyone else is fine ladies?
xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry I've been a bit AWOL - just tired of the 2ww and not knowing!!   
Really don't think much is happening in there and am quite aware that the majority don't get BFP's on their first go so I'm revving myself up so i am prepared for any disappointments.   
I know I should have a more PMA, but sometimes it just sets me up for a bigger fall so need to be realistic.

Really aching today - done too much round the house and am v.v. tired now.

soz for the lack of personals.
Hope you're all doing good - and how's the 2nd part of 2ww treating you Wombly?   

Feline x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Vendabenda - good luck for tomorrow! 

Feline - not much happening here either  - try & keep up the PMA - there are lots that get their BFP's on their first go    and you have a good change - not much longer now - I've said to DH I'd rather not know & carry on, see if I get AF in the next 9mths and if I get any fatter  - only 4 days to go - am crapping myself  

Samia - how are you feeling?

Liz - how's things - lovely pic of Ellis 

Scaruh - like Venda said try to give them a ring if you can, however during the waiting you can enjoy 'normal' life before it all kicks off with tx 

Didi - how are you doing? How's your new protocol going?

A-M - glad you are looking to the future - fingers crossed  you get the 2nd NHS go

Sarah - if you're still reading - how are you?

Hi to everyone else too

Wombly x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Ladies, my misery is complete!

After returning back to work yesterday after my ERPC enforced absence yesterday, I was greeted with the news that my job was one that they were making redundant as part of the Worldwide job cuts (you my recall we found out a few weeks back that cuts were going to be made due to the economic downturn).  It was effective immediately so I was all but escorted off the premises and once again find myself with no place of work to go to this morning!!    To top it all my DP has been out of work since he was made redundant at the end of last year so now we've no income and the not so small matter of rent in Weybridge to contemplate...

In view of the above, all I can say is that the NHS had better come up with the funding for our next treatment or else that will be it for us for some considerable time!!    Our luck has got to change soon, right...?

Sorry for the lack of personals and the me, me, me post.  Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear A-M -     - hopefully you've got some redundancy money to tide you over? Hope your luck changes soon    

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope everyone is well.  No news from the clinic so guessing DH's DNA results aren't back.  He decided he wanted to TTC naturally without IVF as he said he'd given his swimmers a good talking to so we have just done the SMEP plan and i'm now in the natural 2ww... not holding out much hope although his count had gone up in January so who knows what it is like now??  Weight watchers went well, another 2lb off so over a third of the way gone.  Have hurt my back though so having physio and not able to gym for a few days!!

Scaruh - definitely call them up.  Last October they gave us an appt in Jan - i rang them and they gave us an appt in November as they had a cancellation and we only had to wait 4 weeks  

Wombly & Feline - hope that the absence of 'things going on' is a good sign and you just have very placid embies!  

A-M - so sorry to hear about your job, that's really awful.  I hope things turn around for you and DH soon and the clinic gets in touch with some fantastic NHS related news  

Hi to everyone else and hope the week is gong well for you!


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all - I've been trying to Roehamton all day on and off and only ever get through to the answerphone.  
Any idea when the best time to call is?
Sx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

HI everyone,

I've been a bit quiet recently just coming to terms with everything but now finally, i've started looking forward and getting my optimism back  

We've got a follow up consultation with QM for 2nd June which is quite a way away yet but i've been trying to call and am being very persistent in order to get a possible cancellation!!  

We've been told that QM try to get the 2nd NHS cycle completed within 6 months of the first so i guess it looks like i'll be back on those nasty drugs again in the next couple of months!  

AM - so sorry to hear about your job. I can only imagine what you're going through and I really hope that you hear back quickly re. that elusive 2nd NHS cycle to brighten things up for you somewhat. x   

Wombly and Feline - hope you're both keeping well and not getting too stressed now that the 2ww is almost over! Good luck, we need some good news on this thread!    

Rosh - sorry to hear about the delayed results - if its any consolation, ours took ages to come as well and they lost DH's cystic fibrosis blood sample! we got a call 2 weeks before our appt to say their records showed the test hadn't been done and when we said that it had been, they checked and said the sample has been lost and DH needed to come in to get it done again! luckily, it didn't hold back our appt as they admitted it was their fault.  I'm sure this hasn't happended to you though - Karotype just takes a long time. x

Hope everyone else is well. Sarah - haven't heard from you in so long, hope you are ok. xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls, had my appointment today and got Clomid for 3 months. my AF starting tomorrow so should start taking it day2 they said well HERE is the dilemma: should have scan on day12 to see if not too many follicles there, well i am in Spain day 11,12 and 13,back day 14 but they don't do scans on Wednesdays! Help what do i do?    also what days will i ovulate if on clomid? leaflets don't say anything   i am so confused


----------



## wpb (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello, everyone, 

I visit here for the first time and find a lot to learn. 

I had my first IVF with Queen Mary, unfortunaly BFN. That is in March.

My response is poor, 2 eggs collected and one fertilised and transfered. 

Now I try to find out what is the best way forward. I respect so many of you are so strong to go through this multiple times. Don't even say it will be financially difficult for me to have multiple cycles, emotionally I find it difficult too. I have been crying frequently and perhaps depressed (now thinking back) after my IVF failed for 2 weeks. 

One doctor I have consulted in a different clinic said he suspect my ovarian reserve is low and will recommend me for IUI with gentle stimulation rather than IVF. But the doctor I talked in my follow up session suggested me to do the other laps for endometriosis then try second IVF with the highest dose. 

I don't know what will be the best way to go forward, because I know I am neither financially nor emotionally strong to be ready for a lengthy journey. 

W. 

Ps. my experience with Queen Mary is excellent, nice staff and always friendly.


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought some pee sticks today as my car is going into the garage and had a mini panic I wouldn't get another chance before Saturday to buy any.

Of course that meant I had the temptation to test - so I did, and got a  

Followed it up with a digital (just to make sure) and it said Pregnant 1-2 (which I assume means in weeks)

I can't beleive it and am numb with shock. Early day though obviously so gotta keep the PMA!!
Hope everyone keeps the PMA up 

rosh - well done on the loss and i'm sure the dna will turn up soon

A-M - really sorry bout the jo - but where bad stuff happens there is always something good round the corner to balance it out!

Venda, Didi, Samia and Liz - hope your all doing good.

Feline x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Feline - 
[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!* [/fly]

What fab news - see I told you!!      

Rosh- well done on the weight loss - you've lost loads 

wpb - sorry to hear of your BFN  - it can hit quite hard (I've been there a few times) but the first can be a bit experimental as they don't know how your body will respond to the drugs etc. If you are feeling like this it may be a good idea to see a counsellor & put anymore tx off until you are feeling stronger 

Venda - I know you're not going to like it but I would say leave it for the month you're in Spain... 

Toffeecat - glad you've got some PMA back  - 2nd June really isn't that far away 

Scaruh - I'm not sure on a good time to ring but I would think Wed's are quite busy for them as they do a lot of D/R and stims scans so maybe try again tomorrow?

As for me not a lot going on still & scared to death of any peesticks 

Wombly x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been AWOL for a while, started my new job so totally worn out and then the laptop broke so have only been able to read your updates on my Blackberry but can't reply.  hummph!!   

I have tried to catch up with everything. 

Please can you add me to the list for our first Dr appointment on 13th May, only a week away.   

Feline - That's fantastic new, whoop.      

Wombly - How are you doing on your 2ww, i have been trying to read your diary to keep up to date.  

WPB - Welcome. 

Vendabenda - Glad your appointment went well and you start Clomid soon.  I am a little bit confused, perhaps you can answer my question.  Do they put everyone on clomid first before IVF; i know every case is different.  Did they say how long the waiting list was?  I guess i will find out for myself next week. 

Rosh - Hope the results come though soon and don't cause too much more of a delay. 

Scaruh - Hope you get hold of the office soon, we find they do return calls if you leave a message. 

AM - Sorry to hear about your job, fingers crossed you will find something really quickly and you get good news from the NHS.  

Samia, Liz, Clarabel, Pinpin, Didi - Hope you are all ok. 

Hi to everyone i have missed. 

Nothing new with me apart form the job which keeps me very busy and i am still finding my feet!  

Hopefully getting a new laptop soon so i can back on here properly; using DH mates laptop at the mo! 

Lauralou 

xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Feline, Congratulations hunni what fantastic news  

A-M so sorry about your job    I'm sure your luck will change soon  

Hi everyone, been lurking but nothing of note to post, trying to get used to life with no txt for a while, this is odd  , finally been weaned off the steroids succesfully, have my follow up at the fertility clinic at QMH on the 20th, wonder what they'll say now I've had a further two MC's, they discharged me in 2008 from further IVF txt and offered me a hysteropothingy... which I keep postponing now the Lister recommend I have it to see if it's causing my MC's..... 

 Hi All


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi queeny Queen Mary's

Hope you are all doing ok, just watching the Apprentice at mo, love their inventions!!

*Sam* - thanks for your reply, off to Lister tomorrow anyway, will get around to sending that letter to PCT.

*Feline* - huge congrats hun, keep up the PMA and try get your bloods done too before the end of the week.  

*Wombly* - hope you're doing ok. Know the feeling, you're a bit like me, would rather live in hope than know for definite. Please God you'll be following Feline's footsteps.  

*Rosh* - congrats on the smiley face, hope it works hun.

*Didi* - don't work too hard, mind yourself. Have you started all your new drugs? How are they going?

*Vendabenda* - sorry not sure how Clomid works but can you not go to Spain and just try naturally and get scan on the Thursday. Or pay for private scan on the Wednesday?

*AM* - big hugs,   really hope your luck does change for you. Not easy when you're both out of work. Good luck with the job hunting.

*Toffeecat* - good to see you back, hope you're doing ok.

*WPB * - sorry you're in a predicament, not sure what to advise you. I have low egg reserve and was advised to go straight to IVF rather than wasting time doing IUI, so it depends what you AMH level was. Do you know? I agree with you, it is a very emotional journey but everyone on here is brill so come on anytime and moan!

*Jackeen* - sounds like you have to go ahead with the hyesteropothingy!!! Love your new word. Is that just the dye test or the tube inside womb test?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well and enjoying your Wednesday evening.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all

Well it's nearly the end of the week although i have to work on Saturday  
I am also making a Christening cake for this Sunday for a friend so busy busy! (must not lick the bowl!)

WPB - so sorry to hear about your cycle and how you are feeling  

Toffeecat - your PMA is fantastic! So glad you are feeling better hun.

Feline - OMG!! Fantastic news!!!  When do you have your bloods done to confirm it?   

Wombly - very impressed that there has been no tests! I don't think i'd have the willpower!! 

xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls.

Flying visit in between work, babies and workmen landscaping my back garden   

Feline, congrats hun and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Wombly won't be long till you get your BFP hun everything's crossed and   for you babe  

Sleepy hope today went well at the Lister and that the prices didn't   you too much   but I'm sure it will all be worth it the end  

Rosh baking cake hun? Hum... fancy some  

WPB welcome and all the best for the future 

Didi you work too hard girl    

Sarah are you still reading hun?  Hope you're well and give us a sign that everything's ok  

Liz, Tanya and Clarabel hope the babes are all well  

Jo  and Jack  

Who have I forgotten? Loads I bet and i'm so sorry  

love to all

Sam


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!
Who do I get my bloods done with - is it QM or at my GP?

QM have booked me in for scan 29th May but didn't mention blood test  

Sam - wow u sound like a busy chick  and always the way when pregnant although don't forget some you time!!

Wombly -  Not long now - praying for you   

Sleepy hope all went well at lister

Rosh hmm what kinda cake? - i've gone off choc sort of which is weird!!

WPB Hope the futures brighter and things improve
Didi You defo do way too much! I'd love a PA - but probably best I don't have one as I'd totally abuse it 

Liz, Tanya and Clarabel look forward to hearing more news about your bubbas

Jack - Lister sound much better for the specialist stuff and hope it's giving you more PMA

Gotta run as flying visit

Feline x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Girls, girls, girls...

I've been away for what seems like so long that I don't know where to start!!

Sorry for my absence but I felt the need for a month or two off fertility issues (although I must admit that I have been peeking from time to time and keeping up with the news).

Feline - fabulous news! See it does work first time for some! HH might do bloods for you if you ask them nicely otherwise try your GP. Congrats and have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Wombly - when's OTD? I have everything firmly crossed for you that this is your 3rd time lucky.   

wpb - welcome to the thread. Only you and your partner can work out your next steps so my only advice is to try to take some time out to spend together, do nice things and try to enjoy yourself for a few months before making any decisions.

Sam - I'm still reading! Look forward to seeing a pic of your back garden when it's finished! Hope you're well and enjoying your pregnancy?

Rosh - well done on the weight loss. I've been at Weight Watchers too - would ideally like to lose 2.5 stones. Got 9lbs off in the first few weeks and now been yo-yoing - lose a couple, put on a couple, lose a couple etc! I am on a mission this week to see if I can at least lose the 2lbs I gained to get me back to 9lbs off and tracking like mad! Well done on having the willpower to bake cakes and not devour them!

Sleepy - look forward to hearing about your experience at the Lister

Jo - how are you lovely? Taking some time out too and have a hoolie of a time I hope?! Speak soon.

A-M - look after yourself. I'll keep my fingers crossed that QM come up with the 2nd NHS funding for you and that you get a fab new job very soon.

Scaruh - 9th July'll be here before you know it. In the meantime enjoy yourself!!

Didi - you defo work too hard! Hope all's going well and you're busy but happy?

Toffeecat - 2nd June is just 3 weeks away or so... Glad to hear the PMA is coming back.

Jack - hope the hippopingowotsit shows some good news and that you'll be ready to go again soon.

Clarabel - how's motherhood? Little Louis is a sweetie in your ** pics.

Liz - ditto! How's Ellis? I can't believe I still haven't managed to get over to see you! I will I promise!

Tanya - ditto! How's Jessica - Christening pics were gorgeous!

PinPin - how are you? Have you gone quiet too? Are you taking a breather?

Vendabenda - sorry I know nothing about Clomid but good luck!

JustP, Lou - if you're reading then hi and lots of love.

Sorry if I've missed anyone but boy has this thread expanded recentlly?!!

As for me, I start downregging tomorrow morning in preparation for having my frozen embryos transferred at Hammersmith Hospital in 5-6 weeks, all being well. I'm trying really hard to ignore this one and pretend it's not happening! I'm on Weight Watchers so trying to eat healthily and not drinking too much but I'm not giving up coffee or wheat or any of the other stuff I gave up last time which obviously didn't work!

DH had his last day at work last week and is now officially unemployed and thankfully I picked up a new event for three weeks time which is keeping me very busy and will keep the bayliffs away for a while!

Our mad dog Basil is gorgeous but still naughty and our kitchen is very nearly finished thank goodness! Now I need to turn my attention to the garden which has been neglected of late!

And there's my news!

I have added myself to the list and added Feline's fab news.

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah xxx

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:  
Vendabenda First app on 6/5/09 
Caroline first app on 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:  
PinPin
Rosh

Downregging:  
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:  
Wombly

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:  
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - first scan 29th May (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

Taking a Break, TTC naturally:  
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah - good to see you back & in the land of tx   - you have been missed . Good to hear Basil is still keeping you occupied and good news about your event too. OTD is Saturday  

Feline - I don't think QM's do blood tests. If you really want one then probably best to ask your GP. How are you feeling??  Have you got used to it yet?

Samia - how are you doing? Calm down!! 

Rosh - wow you must be good at baking? 

Sleepy - how did it go at the Lister?

Hi to everyone else

Wombly x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

scaruh said:


> Hi all - I've been trying to Roehamton all day on and off and only ever get through to the answerphone.
> Any idea when the best time to call is?
> Sx


hey hun, I always dedicate 20mins and keep calling. always got through. twice today actually


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

feline20- hurray, well done, fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        
Lauralou - hey hun, well our situation doesn't necessary require clomid as I do ovulate, HSG fine, blood fine etc; DH low sperm count (but not too bad apparently). Doctor applied for IUI and IVF funding (didn't say anything about waiting time and i didn't ask) and they will see us again 12th august. Doc gave me clomid for 3 months because my cycle is irregular,she said it will even it out and take the pressure of not knowing when's the best time to 'make babies'.

And lovely Claire at QM booked me for the scan day9(15.5.09) which is one day before Spain, she said they will hopefully see amount of follies already. So excited, I know it might not work but ......    

 so many ladies now,I can't keep up   
love to all
xxx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you know what -it's really weird because I don't feel that different. Got crampy feelings so Wombly those AF pains could be a v.positive sign!!   

Hasn't sunk in at all - in fact I was worried in case I really wasn't pg at all so just did another test to make sure and it still shows I am! Phew!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193298.msg3012328#msg3012328


----------

